# [Sammelthread] Armored Warfare



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2015)

*Sammelthread*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Status des Spiels: Open Beta*
Seit dem 08.10.2015, 12.00 Uhr, befindet sich das Spiel offiziell in der Open Beta. Jeder der Interesse hat kann sich einen kostenlosen Account erstellen und den Client runterladen um zu spielen. Ein Wipe (zurücksetzen) des erspielten Inhalts von der Open Beta zum späteren Release ist nicht mehr vorgesehen.

*Entwickler:* 
Obsidian Entertainment - https://www.obsidian.net/


*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

01. Allgemein
02. Systemanforderungen
03. Micropayment / F2P
04. Spielmodi
05. Siegesbedingungen
06. Die Panzerklassen
07. Ugrades für Panzer
08. Verbrauchsgegenstände
09. Nachrüstungen
10. Munition
11. Heimatbasis
12. Mod-Support
13. Spieler aus dem PCGH-Forum
14. Videos
____________________________________

15. Spielmechaniken

*Allgemein:*
Armored Warfare ist ein Free 2 Play online Taktik-Shooter, auf Basis der Cryengine  3 von Crytek, wo die Spieler in 15vs15 Schlachten gegeneinander antreten und um den Sieg kämpfen.
Die Spieler steuern dabei während der Schlachten Panzerfahrzeuge, welche verschiedene Rollen einnehmen, und gewinnen durch die Kämpfe Erfahrungspunkte und Credits mit denen die Besatzungen der Fahrzeuge trainiert werden können,  Ausrüstungsverbesserungen für die Panzer erforscht und gekauft, sowie neue Panzer freigeschaltet werden.
Weiterhin verfügt das Spiel über einen PvE Modus in dem man gegen KI-Panzer, zusammen mit 4 weiteren Spielern, antritt und primäre Missionsziele erfüllt (Positionen verteidigen, Zonen erobern, ect.). Darüber hinaus gibt es in jeder Mission noch ein sekundäres Missionsziel welches optional erfüllt werden kann und welches die Belohnung am Ende der Mission erhöht.

Die Ehnlichkeiten beim Handling und der Spielweise zu WoT sind dabei unverkenbar, trotzdem unterscheiden sich beide Spiele doch deutlich, so spielen sich Runden in Armored Warfare deutlich schneller, sind die Maps größer und vom Platzverhältnis her realistischer, ist flankieren wichtiger und stehen einige taktische Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung die WoT nicht bietet (Nebelkerzen, Raketen, stärkere Boni / besondere Fähigkeiten (Gegner makieren, kurzzeitiger Speedboost für Motoren) für einzelne Klassen (Scout, TD, FSV, usw.).
Armored Warfare ist also nicht als ein simpler WoT Klon zu bezeichnen.

[offizielle Homepage: Armored Warfare - Official Website]

*Systemanforderungen:*
Minimum:
GPU: GeForce 8600 GTS
RAM: 2GB
CPU: Intel Core 2 duo, 2 – 2,1 GHz (model 2010-2011)
System: Windows XP x86 / Windows 7 x64 / Windows 7 x86

Empfohlen:
GPU: GeForce GTS 250
RAM: 4GB
CPU: Intel i5 2-core, 2,9 – 3,0 GHz (model 2012-2013)
System: Windows 7 x64 / Windows 7 x86 / Windows 8 x64

*Micropayment / F2P:*
Für viele ein wichtiger Punkt bei einem F2P-Spiel. Wichtigste Frage dabei sicher ist es fair, kann ich mir deutliche Vorteile durch Echtgeld verschaffen?
Bis jetzt sind folgende Dinge die man mit Echtgeld machen kann:
- Premiumaccount (Bonus auf Forschungspunkte und Credits die man am Ende einer Runde bekommt) / Zeitersparnis
- Premiumpanzer (welche einen Bonus auf die verdienbaren Credits und Forschungspunkte geben / Zeitersparnis, aber nicht stärker als vergleichbare zu erspielende Panzer auf ihrem Tier sind)
- Flaggen und Symbole die auf dem Panzer angebracht werden können (dienen nur der Optik, kein spielerischer Vorteil, können auch gegen Credits für eine begrenzte Zeit, bis zu 30 Tage, erworben werden)
- Erfahrung kann gegen Gold in freie Erfahrung umgewandelt werden / Zeitersparnis, muss bevor man sie umwandeln kann aber immer noch in den Runden erspielt werden!
- Gold kann gegen Ingamewährung eingetauscht werden / Zeitersparnis
- Die Fähigkeiten von Commandanten und Panzerbeseatzungen kann ohne Erfahrungsverlust gegen Gold zurückgesetzt werden / Zeitersparnis

Was man gegen Echtgeld *nicht *erwerben kann:
- Premium Munition die stärker als normale Munition ist
- Premium Verbrauchsgüter die stärker als normale Verbrauchsgüter sind
- Garagenstellplätze für Panzer
- Kasernenplätze für Panzerbesatzungen

*Spielmodi:*
Momentan besitzt Armored Warfare 2 Spielmodi. Zum einen das Random PvP, wo 2 Teams je 15 Spieler gegeneinander antreten und um den Sieg kämpfen und zum anderen das PvE, wo 5 Spieler zusammen Misssionsziele und Bonusziele in einem von 4 Schwierigkeitsgraden (Leicht, Mittel, Schwer, Meister), gegen computergesteuerte Gegner, erfüllen.

Zukünftig sind weitere Spielmodi im PvP und PvE geplant. So soll es im PvP zum Beispiel Teamgefechte geben, in denen ein selbst zusammengestelltes Team aus 15 Spielern gegen ein anderes Team aus 15 zusammengestellten Spielern antreten kann. Außerdem soll es künftig Battalionsgefechte / Clanwars, geben.
Im PvE sind spezielle Raids ("ehnlich" einem Raid in MMOs) geplant in denen man sich bestimmte Booster und Ausrüstung erspielen können soll. Am Ende eines jeden Raids soll man dabei gegen einen besonders schweren Boss antreten müssen.

*Siegesbedingungen:*
_PvP:_
Im Random-PvP können die Runden im Grunde auf zwei Arten gewonnen werden, entweder durch die Vernichtung aller gegnerischen Panzerfahrzeuge auf der Map, oder aber indem man die gegnerische Landungszone erobert.
Die Eroberung der Landezone unterscheidet sich hierbei je nach Spielmodus. Beim Begegungsgefecht gibt es eine einzelne Landezone in der Mitte der Map und es gewinnt das Team das die Zone schaft durch zu cappen, beim Team-Deathmatch besitzt jedes der beiden Teams eine eigene Landezone am jeweiligen Startpunkt und das gegnerische Team muss die Landezone des jeweils anderen Teams erobern um die Runde zu gewinnen.
_
PvE:_
Im PvE gibt es ein Hauptmissionsziel das die Spieler erfüllen müssen, dieses besteht entweder daraus 3 Capzones über eine bestimmte Zeit hinweg zu verteidigen, oder aber eine 1-3 Capzones zu erobern bevor es der Gegner tut.
Darüber hinaus gibt es noch Nebenmissionsziele die die Spieler erfüllen können und die die Belohnung an Credits und EP, die man am Ende erhält erhöht, so muss man in einer bestimmten Zeit entweder 3-5 Objekte (Lkws, Hubschrauber Geschütze, ect.) zerstören, oder aber bestimmte Objekte (Tanks, Überwachungsstationen, ect.) erobern / cappen.*

Die Panzerklassen:*
In Armored Warfare gibt es insgesamt 5 Panzerklassen. Die Panzerklassen in Armored Warfare sind dabei in verschiedenen Aufgabengebiete eingeteilt und nicht jeder Panzer eignet sich entsprechend für jede Aufgabe gleich gut. So gibt es Panzer die sich besser zum aufklären feindlicher Panzer eignen und wieder andere deren Stärke in der Beweglichkeit liegt, um Gegner von der Seite her anzugreifen. Weiterhin sind die Panzer in 10 Stufen unterteilt, von Stufe 1 (niedrigste) bis Stufe 10 (höhste). Je höher die Stufe desto besser, grob gesagt, der Panzer. Ein Panzer der Stufe 1 ist also folglich nicht so kampfkräftig wie ein Panzer der Stufe 4.
_Die einzelnen Klassen sind:

MBT – Main Battle Tank_
Vereint Feuerkraft, Panzerung und Geschwindigkeit. Er verfügt über das beste Schutzniveau (Panzerung) aller Panzer auf dem Schlachtfeld und über eine leistungsstarke Kanone, sind jedoch in Punkto Geschwindigkeit, sowie der Beschleunigung anderen Klassen unterlegen, auch ist er recht anfällig für Angriffe von der Flanke, da sie durch ihre doch geringere Beweglichkeit nicht so schnell auf sich ändernde Fronten, oder durchbrechende Gegner reagieren kann wie dies bei FSVs und TDs und LTs der Fall ist.
MBTs verfügen über keine speziellen  Fähigkeiten.

_TA – Tactical Artillery_
Die Fernunterstützung auf dem Schlachtfeld, kann aus sicherer Entfernung Feuerunterstützung auf der gesamten Karte gewähren, verfügt aber über wenig Strukturpunkte und Panzerung, sowie meist eine ehr eingeschränkte Beweglichkeit, so dass sie für Angriffe von Gegnern auf normale Schussdistanz sehr anfällig ist und schnell zerstört wird und daher vor durchbrechenden FSVs und LTs geschützt werden sollte.
TAs richten dabei mit einem Schuss ehr mäßigen Schaden an, sind aber recht präzise verfügen auf höheren Tiers Magazine, womit sie mehrere Schüsse in kurzen Abständen abfeuern können.
Allerdings sind TAs auch leicht für gegnerische Artillerie zu kontern da ihre Position für gegnerische Artillerie, nach jedem Schuss, für einige Augenblicke offenbart wird, was TAs dazu zwingt sich nach dem schießen zu bewegen um nicht gekontert zu werden, oder aus Positionen zu schießen die für gegnerische Artillerie nicht einschießbar sind.

_FSV – Fire Support Vehicles_
Dienen als Scout und Unterstützer für andere Panzerfahrzeuge. Zur Unterstützung verfügen diese Fahrzeuge meist über Raketen die sie auf andere Panzer abfeuern können, gegen leicht gepanzerte Fahrzeuge können FSVs auf Schnellfeuerkanonen kleinen Kalibers zurückgreifen.
Um ihre Rolle als Scout zu erfüllen verfügen diese Fahrzeuge meist über einen brauchbaren Tarnwert und eine gute Sichtweite. Außerdem sind FSVs in der Regel auch beweglicher als die meisten anderen Panzer.
FSVs besitzen die Eigenschaft gegnerische Landezonen schneller erobern zu können, als andere Panzerklassen, weshalb man darauf achten sollte das es diesen Fahrzeugen nicht gelingt bis in die eigene Landezone zu gelangen. Außerdem sind FSVs in der Lage gegnerische Fahrzeuge zu markieren was diese Fahrzeuge für einige Sekunden aufgedeckt hält und bei Treffern zu höherem Schaden führt.
Zu guter letzt besitzen FSVs noch im Stand über eine gesteigerte Sichtweite und verlieren ihre Tarnung bei langsamer Bewegung nicht.

_LT – Light Tanks_
Leichte Panzer verlassen sich auf dem Schlachtfeld auf ihre Beweglichkeit und Feuerkraft, besitzen im Gegenzug dafür aber auch über keine nennenswerte Panzerung.
Ihr Ziel ist es Gegner zu flankieren und ihnen von der Seite Schaden zu verursachen, für den direkten Kampf von Front zu Front eignen sich leichte Panzer ehr weniger da ihre Panzerung ehr schwach ist und ihre Strukturpunkte niedriger als bei MBTs sind, sowie der Durschlag ihre Waffen ehr mäßig gut ist.
Um das flankieren feindlicher Panzer zu unterstützen verfügen Leichte Panzer über eine sehr gute Beweglichkeit im Gelände, sowie über gute Eigenschaften wen es um das beschießen von Gegnern aus der Bewegung geht.
Zu guter letzt können leichte Panzer in einer Runde deutlich öfter als andere Klassen ihre Nebelkerzen einsetzen um sich in brenzligen Situationen der Sicht des Gegners zu entziehen, sowie für einige Sekunden ihre Motorleistung erhöhen um schneller zu fahren und zu beschleunigen.

_TDs – Tank Destroyer_
Ihr Zweck ist es feindliche Panzer zu zerstören, dazu verfügen diese Panzer über eine gute Mobilität, starke Kanonen, mit hohem Durchschlag und guter Feuergeschwindigkeit, sowie über einen relativ guten Tarnwert und eine hohe Sichtweite. Allerdings büßen sie im Gegenzug für Beweglichkeit, Tarnung und Feuerkraft, sowie Sichtweite ihre Panzerung ein und sind daher sehr anfällig für den Beschuss mit HEAT und HE Munition. 
Als Besonderheit besitzen Tank Destroyer die Eigenschaft mehr Schaden an gegnerischen Panzern anzurichten und präziser zu schießen, sobald sie maximal einvisiert sind.
*
Upgrades für Panzer:*
Neben dem Panzer an und für sich kann jedes Vehikel noch durch das erforschen diverser Upgrades auf dem jeweiligen Panzer aufgewertet werden, zum Beispiel bessere Munition, stärkere Bewaffnung, zusätzliche Schutzkomponenten, neue Ketten, Laufräder und Federung, sowie diverse elektronische Komponenten wie Laserentfernungsmesser, Feuerleitanlagen, Waffenstabilisatoren, usw. welche die einzelnen Leistungswerte des Panzers verbessern.
Um diese Verbesserungen zu erwerben müssen diese erst einmal gegen Forschungspunkte freigeschaltet werden und können dann, nach der Erforschung, gegen Credits eingebaut werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Vebrauchsgegenstände:*
Neben diversen dauerhaften Upgrades kann man gegen Credits auch verschiedene Verbrauchsgegenstände erwerben welche nach Verwendung oder  1 Runde erneuert werden müssen.
So kann man Medikits erwerben, welche verwundete Crewmitglieder wieder auf die Beine bringen, sowie Reparaturkits, welche beschädigte Module am Panzer instand setzen und Feuerlöscher die ausgelöste Brände löschen, sowie Öl und Verpflegung für die Besatzung welche die Motorleistung und die sekundären Crewskills für eine Runde verbessern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachrüstungen:*
Jeder Panzer in Armored Warfare verfügt über maximal 4 Nachrüstslots, sowohl solche die Zweckgebunden sind (Feuerkraft, Panzerung, Beweglichkeit, Technologie) als auch jene die universell (alle Bereiche) belegt werden können.
Diese Nachrüstungen sorgen dafür das man die Eigenschaften weiter auf die eigene Spielweise anpassen kann und kleinere Panzer etwas konkurenzfähiger zu Panzern höheren Tiers werden.
Am besten vergleichen kann man diese Nachrüstungen dabei mit den Verbesserungen die man in WoT in seine Panzer einbauen kann, wie Ansetzer für Geschütze, vertikaler Stabilisator, Tarnnetz, Lüftung ect.
In Armored Warfare jedoch gibt es weit mehr Nachrüstoptionen und verschiedene Kombinationen von Werten, die man in seine Panzer einbauen kann, was das System an und für sich komplexer und vielseitiger macht als es in WoT der Fall ist.
Die Nachrüstoptionen stehen einem dabei allerdings auch nicht alle von Anfang an zur Verfügung, zum einen muss man meist einen Teil der Nachrüstslots auf den einzelnen Panzern durch Forschung erst einmal freischalten und zum anderen müssen auch die Nachrüstkits erstmal, ebenfalls durch Forschung, freigeschaltet werden, wobei diese sich meist auf bestimmten Panzern quer über den Forschungsbaum verteilt befinden und in 3 Ausbaustufen vorhanden sind (Mk. I bis Mk. III)
Dabei unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Stufen in der höhe der Boni die diese geben, so gewährt eine interne Komunikationsanlage Mk.I 5% auf all Crewattribute, während eine Mk.II bereits 6,25% auf die Attribute gibt und eine Mk.III schließlich alle Crewattribute um 7,5% anhebt.
Eine Einschränkung beim Einbau auf den einzelnen Panzern gibt es dabei nicht, so kann ein T4 Panzer genauso eine interne Komunikationsanlage Mk.III einbauen wie ein Panzer auf T8.
Die Nachrüstkits werden dabei gegen Ingamewährung erworben und der Preis für ein Nachrüstkit ist abhängig von der Stufe (Mk I-III), sowie dem Tier des Panzers auf dem es eingebaut werden soll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Munition:*
Munition unterscheidet man in Armored Warfare zuerst einmal in "primäre" und "sekundäre" Munition. Die primäre Munition sind dabei in der Regel die verschiedenen Granattypen die vom Hauptgeschütz des Panzers abgefeuert werden (AP, HE, HEAT). Unter der sekundären Munition sind dann die Zusatzwaffen wie Raketen, oder Hilfsmunition wie Rauchgranaten für die Artillerie zu finden.
Sekundäre Munition zählt dabei nicht zum Gesamtladevermögen der Primärmunition eines Panzers. Kann ein Panzer also insgesamt 40 Granaten Primärmunition laden gehen 10 Raketen aus der Sekundärmunition nicht auf die Gesamtladekapazität, man kann die 10 Raketen aus der Sekundärmunition also zusätzlich zur Primärmunition mitführen.

Die verschiedenen Sorten Munition sind dabei für unterschiedliche Situationen geeignet, eine kurze Auflistung über Art, sowie die Vor- und Nachteile soll hier Überblick geben:

_Primäre Munition:_

_AP – Panzerbrechende Munition_
Verfügt in der Regel über hohe Geschossgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 1200 - 1500m/s moderaten Schaden und gute Durchschlagswerte. Eignet sich sehr gut dazu um stark gepanzerte Gegner, wie MBTs zu bekämpfen.

_HEAT – Hochexplosive panzerbrechende Munition_
Fügt Gegnern meist mehr Schaden zu als AP, verfügt dafür aber über geringereDurchschlagswerte als AP Munition, verliert aber auch nicht über Distanz an Durchschlagsleistung. Die Geschwindigkeit der Geschosse liegt bei nur 750m/s, was ein deutlicheres vorhalten auf lange Distanz nötig macht.
Ein weiterer Nachteil ist das HEAT-Munition nicht besonders gut geeignet ist um Panzer mit Reaktivpanzerung zu bekämpfen da die Reaktivpanzerung das eindringen der Geschosse in den Panzer verhindert und die Granate an der Reaktivpanzerung detonieren lässt, allerdings wird dabei auch die Reaktivpanzerung aufgebraucht und schützt nicht mehr an der Stelle, wo die Kachel ausgelöst wurde, vor weiteren Treffern durch HEAT.
HEAT eignet sich daher am besten gegen MBTs, Light Tanks und Unterstützungspanzer ohne Reaktivpanzerung, oder wo die Reaktivpanzerung bereits ausgelöst wurde, sowie gegen Artillerie und Scouts.

_HE – Hochexplosivmunition_
Eignet sich gut um Panzer mit sehr schwacher Panzerung zu bekämpfen da HE-Granaten viel Schaden zufügen, aber kaum Durchschlag besitzen. Auch gegen Ziele welche nicht mit AP Munition bekämpft werden können, weil die Panzerung nicht durchschlagen werden kann, eignet sich HE Munition. Die Geschossgeschwindigkeit von HE ist mit 500m/s die niedrigste im Spiel und sorgt dafür das die Geschosse auf große Distanz meist einen zimlichen Bogen fliegen, was das treffen von sich bewegenden Zielen auf Distanz extrem erschwert bis fast unmöglich macht.
HE eignet sich daher am besten gegen Gegner auf relativ kurze Distanz, sowie gegen Gegner die stehen.
Besonders effektiv ist HE gegen Artillerie, stehende Scoutpanzer und Unterstützungspanzer mit schwacher Panzerung.

_Sekundäre Munition:_

_ATGM – Antipanzer Raketen_
Diese Raketen können aus den Kanonen von Kampfpanzern, oder speziellen Abschussvorrichtungen am Panzer, abgeschossen werden und fügen bei einem Treffer schwere Schäden zu und können selbst stärkste Panzerung durchschlagen.
Die Nachteile der Raketen sind jedoch das sie zum einen nur mit 200m/s fliegen, also sehr langsam sind und sich somit nicht gegen schnell fahrende Ziele eignen, man mindestens 2 Sek. stillstehen muss um eine Rakete überhaupt abfeuern zu können, keinen Hindernissen zwischen dem eigenen Panzer und dem Gegner ausweichen können, das der Gefechtskopf meist auf HEAT Basis basiert was die Raketen gegen Reaktivpanzerung nahezu nutzlos macht und das der Gegner eine Warnung bekommt sollte eine Rakete auf ihn oder einen Verbündeten in der Nähe abgefeuert worden sein.
Die Nachteile hören sich natürlich erst einmal gravierend an und sorgen auch dafür das ATGMs recht schwer zu handhaben sind und bei aufmerksamen Spielern die Chance meist ehr sehr gering ist diese mit einer Rakete zu treffen.
Eignen tun sich Raketen daher am besten gegen Gegner die exponiert stehen und daher nicht schnell in Deckung verschwinden können, oder gegen Gegner auf kurze Distanz von denen man weiß das diese zum Beispiel gleich um eine Ecke gefahren kommen werden, sowie wen mehrere Gegner dicht beieinander stehen und diese nicht wissen wer von ihnen evt. das Ziel der Rakete sein wird.
_
LG - Leuchtgranate_
Diese Munition findet nur auf der Artillerie, als Sekundärmunition, Anwendung und dient dazu ein bestimmtes Gebiet auszuleuchten, was dazu führt das Panzer die sich im Radius dieser Geschosse aufhalten für eine bestimmte Zeit aufgedeckt werden und so für alle sichtbar sind.
Direkte Schäden verursachen diese Geschosse keine, es dient dazu das eigene Team zu unterstützen.

_RG - Rauchgranate_
Ebenfalls eine Munitionsart die auf der Artillerie, als Sekundärmunition, mitgeführt wird. Die Rauchgranate kann auf ein Gebiet abgefeuert werden und vernebelt verbündete Panzer im Einzugsgebiet was diese für einige Augenblicke für den Gegner nicht erfassbar / "unsichtbar" macht.
Auch diese Granate fügt keinen direkten Schaden zu und dient der Unterstützung des eigenen Teams.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Heimatbasis:
*Die Heimatbasis ist der persöhnliche Stützpunkt eines jeden Spielers. In der Heimatbasis können gegen spezeiell dafür vorgesehene Rohstoffe, von denen es für den täglichen Login je 100 Stück gibt, Gebäude errichtet werden, die diverse Boni gewähren, wobei die Höhe der Boni von der Ausbaustufe der Gebäude abhängig ist.
So kann man zum Beispiel Barracken errichten die die Erfahrung erhöht die die Besatzung eines Panzers pro Runde bekommt.
Eine Barracke der Stufe 1 erhöht dabei die gewonnene Besatzungserfahrung um 2%, auf Stufe 5, was das momentante Maximum ist auf das man Gebäude ausbauen kann, bekommt man dann 10% mehr Erfahrung pro Runde für seine Panzerbesatzungen.

Gebäude die man momentan errichten kann und Boni die sie gewähren:

Akademie: +2% / Stufe zur Kommandantenerfahrung
Barracken: +2% / Stufe zur Besatzungserfahrung
Garage: -2% / Stufe für Reperaturkosten von Panzern
Flugfeld: -2% / Stufe Kosten von Verbrauchsgütern
Heliport: +1% / Stufe an verdienten Credits
Kommandozentrale: +2% / Stufe zur verdienten freien Erfahrung
Aufklärungsposten: -1%  / Stufe Goldkosten für den Erwerb eines Premiumaccounts

Künftig soll es weitere Gebäude, mit weiteren Boni  ( zB. geringere Forschungskosten), geben die man errichten kann. Weiterhin soll es auch Gebäude zu errichten geben die einem einmal pro Tag zeitlich begrenzte Vorteile gewähren, sogenannte Boosts.
Zum Beispiel könnte es einen Boost geben der 1 Runde anhält und die erhaltenen Erfahrungspunkte für diese Runde um 10% erhöht, oder einen Boost der die Credits für die Runde um 15% steigert, usw.
Außerdem soll es künftig möglich sein seine Heimatbasis auch optisch zu individualisieren. So soll es verschiedene Orte geben wo die Basis liegen kann ( Tropische Gegend, Schneelandschaft, nördliche Landschaft, ect.)
Auch soll man künftig das Aussehn seiner Panzergarage über die Heimatbasis ändern können und diverse Dinge mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mod-Support:*
Armored Warfare bestizt im Moment keine Unterstützung für Mods und es ist in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht vorgesehen das in dem Spiel Mods verwendet werden können. Das einzige wozu von offizieller Seite eine vage Aussage existiert ist das man irgendwann vieleicht mal ermöglichen will das Spieler eigens erstellte Tarnungen für Panzer verwenden können, sobald man sicher stellen kann das durch eine solche Schnittstelle nicht das hacken von AW erleichtert wird.

*Spieler aus dem PCGH-Forum*:
PCGH-Forum: Nightslaver -> AW: Nightslaver
PCGH-Forum: Arikus -> AW: NewClearPower
PCHG-Forum: Anticrist -> AW: AnTiCrIsT
PCGH-Forum: Robonator -> AW: Robonator
PCGH-Forum: NRJX -> AW: METALMXone
*
Videos:
*
*Gameplay Video: *




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8ffzTC0ZKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



___________________________________________

*Spielmechaniken:

*_Panzerung:
[In Bearbeitung]

Durchschlag:
[In Bearbeitung]

Kritische Treffer:
[In Bearbeitung]

Sichtsystem:
[In Bearbeitung]

Tarnung:
_[In Bearbeitung]

_______________________________________
!!!Thread in Bearbeitung!!!
__________________________________

aktueller Stand: 16.10.2015


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juni 2015)

Ist halt ein WoT-Klon. Für Leute, die sich an WoT noch nicht sattgespielt haben und moderne Panzerfahrzeuge mögen, sicherlich interessant. Innovation darf man aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Juni 2015)

selber gespielt?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> selber gespielt?



Anscheinend nicht, sonst würde er das nicht so sagen. 

Es bietet schon einige "Inovationen" / Verbesserungen, Dinge die anders sind, gegenüber WoT, nur mal ein paar Beispiele:

- Artillerie empfinde ich in normalen Panzern nicht als so penetrant nervtötend wie in WoT, gleichzeitig ist das treffen von Zielen nicht so RNG wie in WoT, was angenehmer und weniger frustrierend ist, für beide Seiten
- Scouts können Gegner markieren, womit die markierten Ziele besser bekämpft werden können
- FSV sind in der Lage gegnerische Basen schneller zu erobern als andere Panzerklassen was mehr taktische Möglichkeiten schaft
- es gibt Nebelkerzen mit denen man seinen Panzer einnebeln kann um dem Gegner die Sicht auf den eigenen Panzer zu nehmen und sich so zurück ziehen zu können
- durch die prinzipiell höhere Geschwindigkeit aller Panzerfahrzeuge spielen sich die Runden schneller, weniger statisch, die größeren vom Gelände her natürlicher und glaubwürdiger wirkenden Maps erlauben mehr flankieren und umfahren der Gegner, Runden entwickeln sich dadurch auch insgesamt weniger statisch als in WoT
- keine Goldmunition und es soll auch keine eingeführt werden
- jeder Munitiontyp hat eindeutige Vor- und Nachteile
- besseres Skillsystem für die Crew, etwa mit dem zu vergleichen wie es auch World of Warships einführen wird
- nicht alle Panzerklassen sind von Begin an für alle spielbar, es müssen bestimmte Vorraussetzungen für bestimmte Klassen erfüllt werden (das dürfte verhindern das man am Anfang einen Haufen unerfahrener Spieler in TDs, oder FSVs rumfahren sieht)
- deutlich bessere Grafik gegenüber WoT und deutlich schickere Panzermodelle
- nicht ausgebaute Panzer sind nicht so extrem "unterlegen" wie das in WoT der Fall ist, so das es angenehmer ist diese zu spielen, und sie nicht erst gut performen wen man sie ausgebaut hat

Also für mein dafürhalten hat man sich schon Gedanken darum gemacht wie man sich von WoT abheben kann und versucht Dinge besser zu machen, oder neue Sachen einzuführen (Nebelkerzen), auch wen natürlich Ehnlichkeiten und Gemeinsamkeiten zu WoT unverkenbar sind.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Juni 2015)

Würdest du sagen 14€ lohnen sich? Hab selber WoT bis zu tier IX gezockt, aber aufgrund dem pay2win System und andere Kleinigkeiten, die alle zusammen halt groß wurden aufgehört.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Würdest du sagen 14€ lohnen sich? Hab selber WoT bis zu tier IX gezockt, aber aufgrund dem pay2win System und andere Kleinigkeiten, die alle zusammen halt groß wurden aufgehört.



Schwer zu sagen, das muss man wohl mit sich selbst ausmachen und für sich entscheiden ob einem die 14 Euro zuviel sind. Das Spiel ist momentan noch in der Alpha, da kann sich natürlich noch eine Menge ändern, grade im spielerischen Bereich und diverse Spielelemente, wie das PvE, fehlen noch. Gegebenenfalls warte lieber bis das Spiel in die open Beta geht und probiere es dann ohne den Einsatz von Geld aus.
Das Spiel macht zwar jetzt schon viele Dinge, meiner Meinung nach, besser als WoT und ist für eine Alpha recht ausgereift, hat aber sicher auch noch diverse Baustellen die verbessert werden müssen, zum Beispiel sind MBTs momentan noch zu weich, bzw. hat Panzerung oft zu wenig Auswirkung (wo die Entwickler aber schon gesagt haben das da noch eine Änderung kommen wird).

Was das payment angeht, ist auch dort momentan schwer zu sagen in wie weit es anders als WoT sein wird, das einzige was man  momentan wohl sicher sagen kann ist, das es keine Premiummunition geben wird, was es geben wird ist Premiumaccount welcher mehr Credits und EP generiert, Premiumpanzer die höheres Einkommen haben, das man keine EP verliert wen man Crew gegen Gold umtrainiert und das Tarnfarben vermutlich Gold kosten werden und zusätzlicher PvE Content den man gegen Echtgeld erwerben muss.
Alles nichts was dir in einer Runde Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern gibt, aber halt Dinge die Zeit sparen können, man also schneller voran kommt als ohne Echtgeld. Wäre also aus momentaner Sicht durchaus als fair zu bezeichnen, wen das alles ist was kommt.


----------



## Arikus (23. Juni 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ist halt ein WoT-Klon. Für Leute, die sich an WoT noch nicht sattgespielt haben und moderne Panzerfahrzeuge mögen, sicherlich interessant. Innovation darf man aber nicht erwarten.



AW ist ein WoT Clone so wie alle Strategiespiele ein Dune 2 Clone sind (inkl. C&C)!
Und WoT ist wohl auch nur ein Battlezone Clone.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> selber gespielt?



Von sehr erfahrenen WoT-Spielern schildern lassen, die sich Early-Access gekauft haben.


----------



## Arikus (24. Juni 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Von sehr erfahrenen WoT-Spielern schildern lassen, die sich Early-Access gekauft haben.



Ich kann dir ja was anderes schildern 
Oder bin ich mit fast 30k Gefechten und >2500 WN8 noch zu unerfahren?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja was anderes schildern
> Oder bin ich mit fast 30k Gefechten und >2500 WN8 noch zu unerfahren?



Ich glaube da braucht man keine 2500 WN8 für, da reichen auch 2000 WN8 um das zu erkennen und man muss schon von Anfang an zimlich voreingenommen an die Sache gehen um zu meinen das AW ein 1 zu 1 Klon von WoT wäre. 

Nein ich hab ja schon diverse Dinge aufgezählt die AW von WoT unterscheiden, was mir inzwischen noch eingefallen ist und AW auch von WoT unterscheidet ist das Es Überpenetration gibt. Hast du zuviel Durchschlag und schießt auf einen Gegner der kaum Panzerung hat wirst du kaum Schaden bei ihm machen weil der Schuss glatt durchgeht und so nicht seine Wirkung im Panzer entfalten kann.
Darum sollte man auf schwach gepanzerte Gegner lieber mit HE, oder HEAT schießen, während man auf MBTs lieber mit AP schießt, oder mit HE, sofern der eigene Durchschlag zu gering ist, was aber noch nur selten wirklich der Fall ist.
In WoT ist es völlig Latte ob ich mit AP auf einen Panzer mit 200mm Panzerung schieße, oder aber auf einen mit 40mm, AP ist in beiden Fällen meist die bessere Wahl, nur wens mal wirklich eine Papierkiste ist, wie so ein Borsig, oder WT E-100, ist HE evt. wirklich die sinnigere Wahl.


----------



## Arikus (24. Juni 2015)

Die Umsetzung von HESH ist bei AW auch anders.

Bei WoT ist HESHeinfach eine HE mit wesentlich mehr Durchschlag (völlig realitätsfremd).
Bei AW hat HESH weniger Durchschlag und auch etwas weniger Schaden als eine HE, dafür allerdings eine höhere Chance auf kritische Treffer bei der Crew.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob es hier außer mir überhaupt schon jemanden gibt der in der Early Access von AW unterwegs ist, aber wir können ja mal die Namen sammeln, sofern es schon jemand spielt und Lust hat evt. mal etwas gemeinsam Zug zu fahren.
Ich würde die Namen dann im ersten Post vermerken.
Um mal den Anfang zu machen:

AW Name: Nightslaver


----------



## Arikus (24. Juni 2015)

Wie in WoT auch, bin ich in AW NewClearPower


----------



## Arikus (25. Juni 2015)

Der Zeitraum der EA2 ist bis zum 28.06. verlängert und es wird ein kleines Update für EA2 geben.

Early Access 2: Testverlängerung | Armored Warfare - Official Website

Für EA3 sind bereits Tier 8 Panzer angekündigt.
Rang 8-Fahrzeuge erwarten euch im Early Access! | Armored Warfare - Official Website
Vorstellung des Paladins | Armored Warfare - Official Website


Für das kommende Wochenende gibt es ein paar Boni:



> Um den erfolgreichen Abschluss der Early Access 2-Phase zu feiern, haben wir mehrere spezielle Features für euch vorbereitet!
> 
> Auf den EU/NA-Servern könnt ihr ein neues kommendes Feature testen: den *"Gefechtsmodus"*.  Hier kämpfen Spieler auf 5 Karten um eine Basis. Der Gewinner muss die  Basis entweder erobern oder das gesamte gegnerische Team eliminieren!  Bitte gebt so viel Feedback wie möglich. Wir warten gespannt auf eure  Meinungen! Ihr könnt euer Feedback im Early Access-Bereich des Forums abgeben.
> Die Serverkapazitäten werden erhöht und wir *verschicken weitere Einladungen zum Early Access*.  Bitte habt ein genaues Auge auf unsere sozialen Netzwerke und das  Forum, um zu erfahren, wie ihr einen Early Access-Code erhalten könnt!
> Last but not least werdet ihr an diesem Wochenende *doppelt so viel Reputation und dreimal so viele Kreditpunkte erhalten* wie gewöhnlich. Dadurch könnt ihr die höherrangigen Fahrzeuge testen.


----------



## Anticrist (27. Juni 2015)

Spiele die Early Access eher sporadisch, ingame AnTiCrIsT


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2015)

Hat einer von euch eigentlich das Wochende mit den doppleten EP und dreifachen Credits genutzt um vorran zu kommen?
Hab fleißig gezockt und es vom T4 T-64 zum T6 VFM 5 der des britischen Panzerzweigs gebracht. Mehr ging einfach nicht.^^

Hoffe das sie das erhöhte Income bei der 3ten Testphase des early Access beibehalten, vieleicht hab ich dann bis Ende der Woche meinen Challenger 1.


----------



## Arikus (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hab die Arty etwas testen können.
Ist aber sehr anstrengend, da man nach jedem Schuss für ca. 3 Sekunden für die feindliche Artillerie sichtbar ist.

Auf einigen Karten kann man sich allerdings so hinstellen, dass man die Brennpunkte unter Beschuss nehmen kann, aber die feindliche Arty ohne weit zu fahren nicht an einen ran kommt.

Btw, der MM scheint max 2 Arties pro Seite ins Gefecht zu geben.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2015)

Dank dem Nightslaver bin ich nun auch dabei 
Bisher macht es fun auch wenn ich überwiegend den PvE Modus gespielt habe um erstmal reinzukommen. 
Bin gespannt wie sich richtige MBT's so fahren lassen, da ich ja leider noch immer auf T2 rumgurke.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2015)

Ich komme leider momentan nicht zum zocken.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dank dem Nightslaver bin ich nun auch dabei
> Bisher macht es fun auch wenn ich überwiegend den PvE Modus gespielt habe um erstmal reinzukommen.
> Bin gespannt wie sich richtige MBT's so fahren lassen, da ich ja leider noch immer auf T2 rumgurke.



Welchen MBT strebst den an? M60 Patton, oder den T-62?


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2015)

Bin grad eher die Richtung M60 da ich den Leo gern fahren würde. Einfach weil Leo halt^^


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2015)

Will man denn was anderes fahren außer Leo?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Will man denn was anderes fahren außer Leo?



Ich würde den Challenger 1 empfehlen, soll auch ein toller Panzer sein. ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Juli 2015)

Weiß wer wo man einen Key für die Alpha kriegen kann wollte das Spiel bevor ich es kauf mal antesten World of Tanks war mir zu langsam AW soll ja durch das Tempo deutlich flotter sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Weiß wer wo man einen Key für die Alpha kriegen kann wollte das Spiel bevor ich es kauf mal antesten World of Tanks war mir zu langsam AW soll ja durch das Tempo deutlich flotter sein.



Obisidian hatte allen Käufern der größten Vorbestellerpakete je 2 Codes geschenkt, um selbige zu verschenken. Ich hab meine beiden schon abgegeben, also entweder du meldest dich mal im offiziellen Forum an und fragst dort höfflich ob noch jemand einen Code zu verschenken hat, oder aber du kaufst dir für 14 Euro das kleinste Paket und schaust es dir so an.
Ansonsten falls beides nichts wird, oder für dich was ist, bleibt dir nur bis zum Start der open beta zu warten (vorraussichtlich Ende des Jahres) und dann kostenlos rein zu schauen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Juli 2015)

Ok hat jemand noch einen Key den er abgeben würde?


----------



## Arikus (6. Juli 2015)

Habe meine beiden schon vergeben.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2015)

Ich find die Gunsounds ja teils echt genial. Das Haut so richtig schon rein wenn man die richtigen Wummen dafür hat. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel bei ca 2:00 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aA5wr-lU3U


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

Jepp, die 150mm vom Sheridan hat schon nen ordentlichen  Wumms.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. August 2015)

Habs jetzt mal angezockt, hat mich am Schluss 30€ gekostet, bereue aber keinen Cent davon. 
Gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem das Mapdesign find ich glaubwürdiger. WoT ist irgentwie so linear und die Fahrwege sind "vorgegeben". 
Mir macht es auf jeden Fall sehr viel mehr Spaß als WoT.
Wer will kann mich ja mal adden, selber Name wie hier.


----------



## Robonator (20. August 2015)

Ich hoff ja das sie echt noch was aus dem PvE Modus machen. Der interessiert mich am meisten und wird mir sicherlich auch den typischen Frust ersparen den ich sonst im PvP Modus hätte. 
Die Rewards sind nur einfach lächerlich bzw die Missionen an sich sind zu schnell vorbei, teils zu leicht und die Bots cheaten einfach zu hart. 
Kann ja gut sein das es noch Buggy ist, aber wenn die permanent auf einen Zielen selbst wenn man nicht Sichtbar sein sollte, oder wenn sie instant den Kanone auf einen richten und abdrücken ist das halt schon leicht lächerlich. 
Die Spawns sind immer fest und die Panzer tun wirklich immer zu bestimmten Vorgaben respawnen. Das hat zur Folge das man manchmal plötzlich einen Panzer auch sich sitzen hat, weil der auf einem gespawnt ist. 
Außerdem macht dies die Maps noch einfacher, denn ich kenn nun auf fast jeder Map die genauen Spawnpunkte und wie diese ausgelöst werden, somit kann man sich direkt drauf vorbereiten und die "Verstärkung" auch sofort plattmachen. 
Auf T5 sind durchschnittlich 400-800ep pro PvE Match auch etwas wenig, selbst wenn man einfach mal 10k Damage rauskloppt o.ä. Der Grind dauert einfach zur Zeit viel zu lang. 

Irgendwie hab ich auch das Gefühl das wir auf jeden Fall noch eine 5. EA sehen werden. Das Game ist definitiv noch nicht gut genug um es in eine "offenere" Beta zu entlassen. 

Ansonsten gefällt es mir auch besser als das Zeugs von der Konkurrenz. Lediglich an der Grafik könnten sie vielleicht noch ein wenig schrauben. Die Effekte sind etwas lasch, die Texturen und generell viele Models der Panzer sind etwas Detailarm. Da würde ich mir einen Detailgrad wie bei War Thunder wünschen, aber gut sowas werden wir in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht sehen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. August 2015)

Der PvE Modus hab ich bisher erst einmal gespielt, kann also nichts dazu sagen, aber ich denke das werden sie auf jeden Fall ändern. Müssen sie ja.

Im Forum hab ich gelesen das sie in Russland nächsten Monat in die offene Beta wollen. Ich persönlich finds im aktuellen Zustand vielleicht auch noch bisschen zufrüh vor allem an der Grafik kann man schon noch etwas mehr rausholen, obwohl so schlecht sieht sie auch nicht aus. Das einzige was mich stört sind die Zerstörungseffekte: ( Straßenlaternen verschwinden einfach wenn man rüberfährt.
Detaillierte Panzer können sie machen wenn der Rest passt. WoT machts jetzt aktuell mit den HD Panzern, die auch echt schick aussehen aber die haben wieder ganz ganz andere Probleme. 
Balancing sollte jetzt erstmal ausgefeilt werden. Was sie auch tun heute morgen kam erst ein Update raus. 

Was man vielleicht noch tun sollte wenn man mal in Deutschland in die offene geht, vielleicht mal die deutsche Übersetzung fertig machen Vieles steht noch auf Englisch da und manches hört sich auch echt dämlich an z.B keine Durchdringung  Manche sind auch einfach nur falsch
Aber gut für ne closed Beta kann man drüber wegsehen, wer ein fertiges Spiel erwartet wird entäuscht sein.


----------



## Robonator (20. August 2015)

Na wenn du mal bock auf ein bissel PvE hast, dann könn wir mal ein paar Runden zusammen drehen, hab aber unter T4 nix mehr am Start zur Zeit^^ 
Ich hab das Game bei mir aber auch wieder auf englisch gestellt, da die deutsche Übersetzung ja einfach mega grottig ist^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. August 2015)

Können wir morgen gerne tun, dann habe ich auch den OF-40 freigespielt


----------



## Amon (21. August 2015)

Ich hab noch gar nix, komme nicht zum zocken. Aber hab ja jetzt nen schein vielleicht komme ich ja maorgen mal zu was.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. August 2015)

Oh man mittlerweile hab ich echt das Gefühl ich spiel Armored Lemmings...
€: hatte ich grad ne geile Runde mit dem LAV-300. Bin echt am überlegen ob ich die Position im Forum melden soll, die bricht ja echt schon fast die Map. Im Busch auf H6.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2015)

Obsidian hat gestern bekannt gegeben das nach dem Ende der EA4 am 31.08.2015 nur wenige Tage später, am 03.09.2015, die EA5 an den Start gehen wird. In der EA5 werden uns auch bereits die Neuerungen des Patch 0.8, unter anderem eine neue Karte, einige neue Panzer, sowie das errichten einer eigenen Heimatbasis zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Homerclon (5. September 2015)

Ist bekannt wann ungefähr die Open Beta startet? Bisher hatte ich immer Pech, und keinen Zugang erhalten.


----------



## Robonator (5. September 2015)

Vom dritten bis zum 20. September läuft nun erstmal die Early Access Phase 5. Danach soll wohl irgendwann die Open Beta kommen, tippe also eher auf Mitte bzw Ende Oktober.


----------



## Andrej (8. September 2015)

Also in Russland beginnt die Open Beta am 14.9 für alle und für die Closed Beta Tester am 10.9.
Kann ber schon jetzt spielen,denn in Russland gab es das freie Wochenende,wo jeder spielen konnte - auch wenn es keinen Zugang hatte.


----------



## Robonator (9. September 2015)

Hmm ja gut, da es im Rest der Welt eh etwas später kommt, liege ich mit Oktober bzw November ja gar nicht soo weit daneben. Wie viele Early Access Phasen gabs in Russland nun eigentlich?


----------



## Homerclon (9. September 2015)

Ich dachte AW sei vom US-Entwickler Obsidian, warum ist dann die russische Community/Version zuerst dran?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Ich dachte AW sei vom US-Entwickler Obsidian, warum ist dann die russische Community/Version zuerst dran?



Weil Obsidian eine Kooperation mit dem russischen Anbieter My.com hat, über dessen Plattform für Onlinespiele auch AW betrieben wird, und der russische Markt für My.com wichtig ist.


----------



## Homerclon (9. September 2015)

Ach my.com ist russischer Anbieter.
Dann ist das natürlich eine logische Erklärung.

(Und ist eine Erklärung warum ich davon vor AW nie etwas gehört hatte.)


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. September 2015)

EA5 ist seit gestern beendet. Als nächstes kommt die Offene Beta


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2015)

Soweit ich gehört habe kommt die wohl am 6.10. oder so. 
Naja mal sehen. Bin drauf gespannt. Mit der Open Beta sollen ja auch einiges neues kommen. Basisbau soll dann funktionieren, man muss nicht mehr Reloaden um zwischen den externen ATGM Werfern und der Bordkanone zu wechseln und es sollen 12 neue Missionen fürs PvE kommen. ^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. September 2015)

Hab mein wertvolles Internetvolumen extra aufgehoben weil ich dachte es fängt früher an wie 6.10. Konnte nichtmal EA5 anspielen. tzzz. Fail

Ich weiß auch gar nicht wie aktuell die deutsche Übersetzung ausschaut. Hab aber gelesen es soll eher ein polnisch/deutsch Gemisch sein Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das einige Kunden/Kinder verkrault. Spiel sollte halt schon fertig sein und in der Beta nur noch Balanceänderungen.
12 neue PvE Missionen sind super macht echt fun wenn PvP nicht läuft

Edit: Namenreservierung nicht vergessen


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Hab mein wertvolles Internetvolumen extra aufgehoben weil ich dachte es fängt früher an wie 6.10. Konnte nichtmal EA5 anspielen. tzzz. Fail
> 
> Ich weiß auch gar nicht wie aktuell die deutsche Übersetzung ausschaut. Hab aber gelesen es soll eher ein polnisch/deutsch Gemisch sein Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das einige Kunden/Kinder verkrault. Spiel sollte halt schon fertig sein und in der Beta nur noch Balanceänderungen.
> 12 neue PvE Missionen sind super macht echt fun wenn PvP nicht läuft
> ...



So Schlimm ist die deutsche Übersetzung nun auch nicht, die war schon bei EA4 relativ ok.
Einzig einige wenige Übersetzungen hören sich noch etwas holprig an,  aber im großen und Ganzen kann man das alles gut verstehen. 

Ich würde da nichts auf manche Affen geben die momentan unterwegs sind und versuchen alles schlecht zu reden was es bei AW gibt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. September 2015)

In der EA4 war manches noch in Englisch und schlecht übersetzt. Z.B keine Durchdringung. War aber halt EA4 wie es jetzt ist


----------



## Robonator (22. September 2015)

Kann ich gar nicht genau beurteilen. Zocke das Game auf englisch und dabei bleibt es auch^^
Die Beschwerden von meinem Mitspieler der es auf deutsch zockt, hatten aber auch komplett aufgehört.


----------



## Arikus (23. September 2015)

Übersetzungen können meiner Meinung nach auch ruhig in der Beta gemacht werden.
In der Beta muss das Spiel technisch gut laufen, vereinzelt kann es Probleme geben.
Übersetzungen sind Feinschliff, der sollte bis zum Release fertig sein.
An der Balance sollte man auch nur noch minimal ändern müssen.

Vereinzelte zu starke Sachen werden sich erst mit der Masse als "FotM" herauskristallisieren.
(fotm = Flavor of the Month ).


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2015)

Aufm PTs gibt es echt ein paar nette changes. Game wirkt performanter, die neuen Maps sind ganz nice und man kann endlich wieder Aufkleber an die Panzer pappen. Diese kann man entweder für nur ein Panzer oder für alle kaufen. Preise sind dabei 100 bzw 500 gold oder 75k für 7 Tage bzw 150k für 30 Tage pro Aufkleber. Tarnungen gibt es leider noch keine.

Grafik scheint auch besser zu sein. Zumindest der Leopard sieht meiner Meinung nach etwas schärfer aus als in der EA5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für PvE gibt es nun auch Repairkits die 20k pro Stück kosten. Diese reparieren 20% der HP und füllen Munition wieder auf. Ideal für leichte Panzer.



Übrigens mal ne Vorschau was uns so an Skins erwarten könnte. Hier auf einem Leopard 2A5:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (27. September 2015)

Hi Leute Wollte wissen wann startet die Open Beta ???  Denn ich komme jetzt nicht dazu die zeiten sind echt komisch beim EA oder „CTS Stress -tests“


----------



## Robonator (27. September 2015)

Wieso? der Stresstest war die letzten Tage 24h offen. 
Einen festen Termin gibt es immer noch nicht, habe halt selber nur von einigen Leuten gehört das es am 6.10. sein soll


----------



## Bambusbar (27. September 2015)

EA4 lief doch schon 24/7.... finde ich nu nicht so komisch 
Ist aber auch schon zu spät. 

6.10 regulär oder Headstart? 
Ich freue mich jedenfalls. 
War ne schöne Entwicklung von EA1 zu dem Status,  den man jetzt im Stresstest gesehen hat.


----------



## Arikus (28. September 2015)

Toll, ich bin hier in Franzosien (Frankreich) und kann mit meinem Gammelnotebook kein AW zocken 

Hab schon den letzten EA verpasst.


----------



## Bambusbar (28. September 2015)

Läuft doch grad eh nix 
Verpasst also nichts


----------



## Arikus (28. September 2015)

Im Moment läuft nichts, aber ich bin noch bis zum 06.11. hier in Franzosien.


----------



## Bambusbar (28. September 2015)

Hm, das könnte eng werden.
Musst du dir ein neues Notebook bestellt .. oder so 

Aber vielleicht l#sst sich Obsidian ja noch bissle Zeit, wer weiß.


----------



## Robonator (29. September 2015)

Soooo mädels. Open Beta geht am 8.10. los. Ab dem 1.10. beginnt der Headstart für Besitzer eines Founderpakets.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE0Aq2DpsH8


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2015)

Lecker lecker, na da lacht das Herz doch. 
Ab übermorgen heiß es dann PvE spielen bis der Arzt kommt.^^


----------



## Robonator (29. September 2015)

Für dich ja, für mich nicht. Ich hab kein Founderspack weil ich die unter 65€ irgendwie nutzlos fand und mir 65€ dann doch etwas zu viel waren


----------



## Bambusbar (29. September 2015)

Ich hab mir das kleinste geholt, wollte aber eigentlich dann auf Lord of War upgraden.
Als dann aber T9 & T10 schon angekündigt wurden habe ich mir auch gedacht, dass ich eigentlich keine T6 Premium-Tanks brauche - wobei mich der MBT-70 auch als einziges wirklich interessiert hat. ^^
Vlt hol ich mir den auch so, mal sehen.

Übermorgen gehts also los .. krass  wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Robonator (29. September 2015)

Ja selbst mit T9 und T10 werd ich trotzdem im MBT-70 oder so rumgurken. Auch die kleineren machen Spaß und im Gegensatz zu WoT konntest du zumindest jetzt in der CBT auch mit T4 gut Kohle einfahren. Hatte da den AMX 90 und es waren schon mal bis zu 150k inner Runde drin^^ 
Dazu kommt ja nun auch noch der Basenbau welcher Belohnungen erhöht und Kosten senkt. 
T8 Premiums wurden ja bisher soweit ich weiß noch gar nicht angekündigt.


----------



## Bambusbar (29. September 2015)

Joa,  aber die anderen beiden 6er Tanks fand ich vorher schon relativ uninteressant für mich. 
Daher wie gesagt -  MBT-70 und gut ist,  reicht ja auch


----------



## Robonator (1. Oktober 2015)

Und? Heut jemand schon am zocken? 
Der Headstart hat ja nun begonnen. Falls sich jemand wundern sollte wo sein Objekt 155 bleibt: Nach ein paar Matches soll er in der Garage auftauchen. 
Es wird außerdem eine komplette Neuinstallation empfohlen. Manche User mussten sogar den Launcher neu installieren. 
Größe ist bei etwa 20GB.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Und? Heut jemand schon am zocken?
> Der Headstart hat ja nun begonnen. Falls sich jemand wundern sollte wo sein Objekt 155 bleibt: Nach ein paar Matches soll er in der Garage auftauchen.
> Es wird außerdem eine komplette Neuinstallation empfohlen. Manche User mussten sogar den Launcher neu installieren.
> Größe ist bei etwa 20GB.



jepp schon fleißig am fahren.


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Oktober 2015)

Jo, läuft 
Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, welchen Tree ich zuerst fahren will


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Oktober 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Jo, läuft
> Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, welchen Tree ich zuerst fahren will



Ich werd erstmal Richtung T7 Challanger 1 und T8 Ariete gehen, da schon bekannt ist das auf T9 der Challanger 2 und auf T10 der Challanger 2 LTE folgen werden und ich ein großer Fan des Challanger bin.


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Oktober 2015)

Ja, die Challenger-Reihe reizt mich ja auch.
Vor allem weil man mit  dem Chieftain einfach mal bei T5 dann anfängt - und es ein paar coole Titel gibt 

Hab gestern dann aber auch bei Wölfie die Recon-Reihe angefangen - der XM800T macht überraschend viel Spaß.
Bin da schon echt auf den PANHARD CRAB gespannt


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Oktober 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ja, die Challenger-Reihe reizt mich ja auch.
> Vor allem weil man mit  dem Chieftain einfach mal bei T5 dann anfängt - und es ein paar coole Titel gibt
> 
> Hab gestern dann aber auch bei Wölfie die Recon-Reihe angefangen - der XM800T macht überraschend viel Spaß.
> Bin da schon echt auf den PANHARD CRAB gespannt



Du musst mal den T2 M41 Walker Bulldog ausprobieren, das Teil ist auch ne richtig schicke Rennsemmel mit geiler Knifte. 

Ach ja, hab auch mal den Startpost überarbeitet, fehlt zwar immer noch einiges (z.B. ausführliche Infos zum PvE), aber hab erstmal alles auf einen aktuellen Stand gebracht und 1-2 neue Sachen, wie die Nachrüstkits, Heimatbasis, ergänzt.


----------



## Robonator (2. Oktober 2015)

Worauf ich gespannt bin sind die Panzer die vor und nach dem Chieftain in den Baum kommen werden. Davor kann ich mir nix denken, aber nach dem Chieftain wird wohl der Chieftain 800 reinkommen. Zumindest wird das vermutet. 

Was ich auch gestern interessantes rausgefunden hab: Decals die man für 500g kauft, besitzt man permanent. Das heißt man kann sie an beliebig viele Fahrzeuge anbringen, auch an Fahrzeuge die man später erst bekommt.
Ich muss sagen das ich das mega fair finde. 
Der M41 hat nun auch nen dauerhaften Platz in meiner Garage verdient. Ich find den echt toll. Werde den wohl immer wieder mal fahren werden. 
Bei AW muss ich aber allgemein sagen das mich Panzer immer wieder überraschen. Ich hätt z.B. niemals gedacht das ich jemals den Warrior oder den XM8 fahren würde, weils ja leichte Panzer bzw Recons sind und am Ende hatte ich bei der EA5 den meisten Spaß mit denen^^

Achja Übersicht der Kommandanten:
Commanders & Skills [repost] - Core Skills & Mechanics Discussion - GameLabs


----------



## NRJX (3. Oktober 2015)

hi

Ich hab mich gestern angemeldet. Nach 2,3 mal spielen macht das Game einen ganz guten Eindruck. 
Gefällt mir persönlich ein Tick besser als WoT. So ist zumindest mein allererster Eindruck.

EDIT:

AW Name: METALMXone


----------



## Bambusbar (3. Oktober 2015)

Wuhu - Chieftains für alle 

-> The Chieftain Approaches | Armored Warfare - Official Website


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Oktober 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Wuhu - Chieftains für alle
> 
> -> The Chieftain Approaches | Armored Warfare - Official Website



Mir fehlen leider noch ein paar EP bis zum Chieftain...


----------



## Robonator (3. Oktober 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mir fehlen leider noch ein paar EP bis zum Chieftain...



Mir leider noch ein bisschen Damage


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Oktober 2015)

Gestern endlich beim Chieftain angekommen, auch schon 28k EP zum Challanger 1 gesammelt, fehlen nur noch 107k EP... 
Credits hab ich warscheinlich 3x mal den Kaufpreis zusammen ehr ich die 107k EP zusammen bekomme, jetzt schon 6 Millionen auf dem Konto.


----------



## Robonator (4. Oktober 2015)

Du suchti du, bestimmt ganze Zeit mit deinen ganzen T6ern am fahren oder? :ugly 

Mir fehlt immer noch die Hälfte bis zum T-64


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du suchti du, bestimmt ganze Zeit mit deinen ganzen T6ern am fahren oder? :ugly
> 
> Mir fehlt immer noch die Hälfte bis zum T-64



Natürlich wird nur 6er Prem gefahren. 
Ich muss schließlich bis zum 8ten Distanz zwischen mir und der Horde Zombies bringen die dann ihren Weg ins Spiel finden werden.


----------



## Robonator (4. Oktober 2015)

Dann sollte ich mir den MBT-70 vielleicht auch wieder zulegen und ein paar Runden fahren


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Oktober 2015)

Der MBT-70 ist schon knorke  gestern ne Recon-Medallie bekommen 

Heute leg ich mir dann endlich den Fox zu


----------



## Robonator (5. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir gestern noch den M60 und den Sheridan zugelegt. 
Ich hab echt Geldprobleme in dem Game. 
Hab aber auch nur einen T3 und einen T6 Premiumpanzer. 
Trotz Premium mach ich bei guten Runden irgendwie nur so ~50k Gewinn. Das dauert dann gefühlt ewig um die Credits für T4er freizufahren. Wenn auch nicht ganz so lang wie in WoT 

In Russland gibt es übrigens neue Pakete die ähnlich aufgebaut sind wie die Founderspacks.
Diese enthalten dann zb Credits, Gold und Premiumpanzer etc
Dazu gibt es dort nun zwei neue Premiumpanzer. Den RDF/LT und den MOWAG Taifun II.

Weitere Infos hier:
New premium packages for sale in Armored Warfare: Project Armata - Armored Talk, an Armored Warfare blog

Und Gameplay dieser Panzer vom Russenserver:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6tBiMgz53c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu3iCpaY5kM


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich hab echt Geldprobleme in dem Game.
> Hab aber auch nur einen T3 und einen T6 Premiumpanzer.
> Trotz Premium mach ich bei guten Runden irgendwie nur so ~50k Gewinn. Das dauert dann gefühlt ewig um die Credits für T4er freizufahren. Wenn auch nicht ganz so lang wie in WoT



Ja, PvE eignet sich auch nicht ganz so gut zum Credits erspielen, dafür macht man da gut EP. Für Credits würd ich an deiner Stelle den MBT-70 im PvP fahren, da machst mit Premiumaccount selbst bei einer Niederlage oft noch 100k bis 150k Credits die Runde. 
Da kommst dann in 3 Tagen, so wie ich, locker auf deine 10 Millionen Credits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (5. Oktober 2015)

Naja... aber PvP.... Das reizt mich an dem Game einfach gar nicht 

Edit:

Es wird wieder am Progression System gearbeitet:
Upcoming Progression Update | Armored Warfare - Official Website



> Playing a premium vehicle now increases reputation earnings by 20%
> Playing a premium vehicle now increases crew experience by 20%
> Playing a premium vehicle now increases commander experience by 20%





> Increased all PvE reputation gains by 20%
> Increased all PvE credit income by 35%





> Increased the base match participation reputation reward for playing PvP matches from 90 to 135
> Decreased base ammo costs for Tier 5 by 20%
> Decreased base ammo costs for Tier 6 by 30%
> Decreased tier 6 upgraded ammo cost multiplier by roughly an additional 8%
> ...


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja... aber PvP.... Das reizt mich an dem Game einfach gar nicht
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Noch mehr Einkommen? Man verdient sich doch jetzt schon dumm und dämmlich mit den Premiumpanzern.


----------



## Robonator (5. Oktober 2015)

Naja im PvE nicht gerade, lediglich im PvP und dort werden ja nur die Kosten gesenkt. 
Generell wird ja auch nur die gesammelte EP erhöht. 

Im Forum schrieb einer von AW das sie festgestellt haben das sich grad im PvE einige Leute am T5 quasi pleite gefahren haben


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Oktober 2015)

Nuja,  wenn man sich die ganze Zeit abschießen lässt und nichts gebacken bekommt. 
Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,  wie man pleite gehen soll. 
Aber ok ^^

So,  Fox gekauft -  man,  das Ding macht einfach Spaß 
Muss mich nur erstmal wieder an das sechs Schuß Magazin gewöhnen


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (6. Oktober 2015)

Also ich sage nur danke an AW Team und Respekt.


PvP-Änderungen 

Erhöhte Reputation für die Teilnahme an einem PvP-Gefecht von 90 auf 136 erhöht
Verringerte Grund-Munitionskosten für Tier 5 um 20%
Verringerte Grund-Munitionskosten für Tier 6 um 30%
Verringerte Upgrade-Munitionskosten für Tier 6 um ungefähr zusätzliche 8%
Verringerte Grund-Munitionskosten für Tier 7 um 25%
Verringerte Upgrade-Munitionskosten für Tier 7 um ungefähr zusätzliche 12%
Verringerte Grund-Munitionskosten für Tier 8 um 40%
Verringerte Upgrade-Munitionskosten für Tier 8 um ungefähr zusätzliche  14%
Verringerte Reparaturkosten für Tier 5 von 16000 auf 12800
Verringerte Reparaturkosten für Tier 6  von 28000 auf 19600
Verringerte Reparaturkosten für Tier 7 von 44000 auf 26400
Verringerte Reparaturkosten für Tier 8 von 60000 auf 36000
 PvE-Änderungen 

Gesamter Reputations-Gewinn im PvE-Modus um 20% erhöht
Gesamtes Kreditpunkte-Einkommen im PvE-Modus um 35% erhöht


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Im Forum schrieb einer von AW das sie festgestellt haben das sich grad im PvE einige Leute am T5 quasi pleite gefahren haben



lol, wie das gehen soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Wen man nicht grade jede Runde ohne jeglichen Schaden drauf geht im PvE kann man da eigentlich auf T5 kein Minus machen, auch nicht mit non-Premium Panzern. 

Hab es noch geschaft, hab meinen T7 Challenger 1 in der Garage. 
Jetzt heißts Module ausbauen, erst Motor, dann Panzerung und danach die Kanone.


----------



## Robonator (6. Oktober 2015)

Hmm mein Weg bei Chieftain und Challenger ist ja etwas anders. Ich geh erst auf Panzerung und Munition. Der Motor kommt ganz zum Schluss 
Ist halt nen MBT, da interessiert mich der Motor recht wenig ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hmm mein Weg bei Chieftain und Challenger ist ja etwas anders. Ich geh erst auf Panzerung und Munition. Der Motor kommt ganz zum Schluss
> Ist halt nen MBT, da interessiert mich der Motor recht wenig ^^



Naja, mmn. sind auch in AW Motoren bei MBTs wichtig, somal du das mehr an Leistung beim Challenger 1 einfach merkst. Der braucht mit Stockmotor 10.5 Sek um auf 32kmh zu kommen, mit dem ersten Motor-Upgrade sind es dann schon nur noch 8 Sekunden.

*edit*
Heute wurde ein Artikel zu den kommenden chinesischen Kampfpanzern veröffentlicht:

Vorhang auf fÃ¼r die Drachen | Armored Warfare - Official Website


----------



## Robonator (7. Oktober 2015)

Mal was zum neuen Patch, falls jemanden die Patchnotes interessieren:
Server Maintenance - Patch 0.9.1463 | Armored Warfare - Official Website



> Improvements to French, German and Polish game localization
> Fixed the critical issue where a vehicle under certain circumstances could become irrepairable
> Fixed the critical issue where the Medium PvE Field Kit was automatically consumed every battle
> Fixed the critical issue where the decals were not displayed correctly
> ...


----------



## Arikus (8. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, Nachts ist da verdammt wenig los auf den Servern.
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das später noch besser wird, wenn die Server offen sind.

My.com / Obsidian sollte mal etwas Werbung machen.


----------



## Robonator (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. 1000+ Spieler online und bisher musste ich nie länger als 30Sek. auf nen Match warten^^ Außer vielleicht wenn ich im PvE auf Hard zocken will.


----------



## Arikus (8. Oktober 2015)

Tier 3+ ging es auch, aber mit Tier 2 hab ich schon etwas länger warten müssen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Oktober 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> Tier 3+ ging es auch, aber mit Tier 2 hab ich schon etwas länger warten müssen.



Naja, das dürfte in bei einem Head Start aber absolut normal sein, das Spiel ist immerhin noch nicht kostenlos zugänglich und die meisten Leute die Geld investiert haben dürften inzwischen mindestens bei T4 sein, so das man im Startbereich nur wenig Spieler findet.
Bin mir aber zimlich sicher das es ab heute und in den kommenden Tagen mehr als genug Spieler für low tier Matches geben wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Oktober 2015)

So, um 12.00 Uhr des heutigen Tages (08.10.2015) ist die Open Beta für alle interessierten Spieler, die kein Geld für Gründerpakete ausgegeben haben, gestartet.
Jeder kann sich nun auf der offiziellen Armored Warfare Seite einen Account erstellen und den Client runterladen um seine Runden im Spiel zu drehen:

Armored Warfare - Official Website


----------



## marcus022 (8. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir im Clan scheint das Spiel gut anzukommen. Und das sind alles Leute die mal WoT gespielt haben und die Betonung liegt auf MAL. 
Nightslaver wo kann ich mir infos zur Spielmechanik (Spottingsystem, Penetration usw) holen ? Auf deren website finde ich nichts.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Oktober 2015)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich mir infos zur Spielmechanik (Spottingsystem, Penetration usw) holen ? Auf deren website finde ich nichts.



Am besten im Moment im offiziellen Forum, oder die von Robonator geposteten Seiten.

Ansonsten kannst du bei konkreten Fragen auch hier fragen, das eine oder andere kann ich sicher auch beantworten.


----------



## Robonator (8. Oktober 2015)

Gute Seiten wären da z.B. 
Armored Talk, an Armored Warfare blog - Armored Warfare blog also covering modern tanks and armored vehicles
Armored Warfare Guide - Armored Warfare Guides, Articles, and News
https://www.reddit.com/r/ArmoredWarfare/comments/3mx2pw/getting_started_in_armored_warfare/



Achja auch ganz gut:
http://i.imgur.com/SWuON3Q.jpg


----------



## marcus022 (8. Oktober 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du bei konkreten Fragen auch hier fragen, das eine oder andere kann ich sicher schon beantworten.



Danke, ich greife bei Gelegenheit darauf zurück 


@ Robo auch dir vielmals dank


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Oktober 2015)

Grade eine schicke Runde im PvE mit meinem Challenger 1 gehabt. 
Hab 18k DMG + 7,5k Spoting DMG + 26 gespotete Panzer rausgeholt.
Machte dann am Ende 5.039 EP, ohne Verdopplung. 

Hier die Screens davon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte grad auch was nettes mit meinem MBT-70
Die Map "Perseus" ist echt klasse. Sie dauert etwas länger weils wieder 3 Punkte zu verteidigen gibt aber das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar im PVP bekommt man viel mehr etc aber für PvE Verhältnisse fand ich das auch schon echt ordentlich^^ War übrigens auf "Hard"

Außerdem ist die Map auch echt schön. Bisher die schönste die ich gezockt habe^^ An der sieht man was die Cryengine in Sachen Vegetation kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja gut.. Screenshots halt. Sieht ingame schöner aus als auf Bildern 


Man übrigens fürs einfache Spotten unglaublich viel EP bekommen.


----------



## marcus022 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ja schöne Runden die ihr da gespielt habt. Ich hatte meine erste Runde eben und ja, gefällt mir sehr vom ersten Eindruck her. Bin den 113 gefahren. Grafisch siehts gut aus. Ich glaube ich hatte ab und an weniger als 60 frames bei fullhd max out ausser Kantenglättung will das nachher aber mit fraps genauer prüfen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Klar im PVP bekommt man viel mehr etc aber für PvE Verhältnisse fand ich das auch schon echt ordentlich^^



Nein bekommt man nicht wirklich. Im Schnitt machst im PvE weit mehr EP als im PvP, einfach weil du viel viel viel seltener verlierst und auch weit mehr Schaden fahren kannst wen du ein bisschen was drauf hast. Ich hab es im PvP jedenfalls noch nicht geschaft (regelmäßige Niederlagen sei Dank) so häufig wie im PvE 3k bis 5k EP pro Runde zu fahren, im PvE ist das bei mir sehr regelmäßig drin.

Das einzige was du im PvP mehr machst, auch bei Niederlagen, sind Credits, da machst du im PvE im Schnitt so zwischen 50k und 80k, im PvP sind das locker mal 100k bis 150k die du machst.
Was man noch beachten muss ist das die Belohnungen im PvE nicht nur durch den gewählten Schwierigkeitsgrad steigen, sondern auch mit dem Tier das man fährt.
Während man auf T1 mit rund 600 bis 800 EP aus einer Runde geht sind es auf T4 bereits 1200 bis 1500 EP, auf T6 bereits 1800 bis 2500 EP und auf T7 schon 2500 EP bis 3500 EP im Schnitt.
Je höhere Tiers man also fährt desto lukrativer wird es PvE statt PvP zu spielen weil man einfach schneller vorran kommt.

Alleine heute hab ich mit dem T7 Challenger 1 auf Hard im PvE 120.000 EP erspielt und ich hab noch nicht mal allzuviel Zeit investiert und bin zwischendrin auch noch was T4 im Platton gefahren. 

Grob kann man also sagen:

PvE -> gut zum EP farmen
PvP -> gut zum Credits farmen



Robonator schrieb:


> Man übrigens fürs einfache Spotten unglaublich viel EP bekommen.



Ja, spotten bringt in AW richtig gut EP und Credits, ein guter Spoter verdient durch das aufdecken von 8 Panzern und 6k Spotdmg mehr als jemand der im PvP 6k Schaden rausdrückt. Darum lohnt es sich eigentlich auch seinen Scout genau dafür zu nutzen.
Im PvE ist das auch besonders gut zu merken. Wenn du nur 10k Schaden machst kommst du am Ende im T7 vieleicht so auf deine 2500 EP, machst du 8k Schaden und spotest noch 10k Schaden hast am Ende 3,2k EP.

@Thread:
Hab jetzt 59% der EP zum T8 C1 Ariete zusammen, sind etwa 320k EP von 540k EP dich ich bis zum T8 brauche... 
Und dann muss ich das T8 Teil auch noch ausforschen.


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2015)

> Während man auf T1 mit rund 600 bis 800 EP aus einer Runde geht sind es auf T4 bereits 1200 bis 1500 EP, auf T6 bereits 1800 bis 2500 EP und auf T7 schon 2500 EP bis 3500 EP im Schnitt.
> Je höhere Tiers man also fährt desto lukrativer wird es PvE statt PvP zu spielen weil man einfach schneller vorran kommt.


Das ist aber auch gut so, immerhin steigen die EP Kosten extrem drastisch an, alleine von T7 auf T8 braucht man dann schon über 500k EP. 

Das den Ariete angeht: Genieße die Zeit mit dem Challenger, ich fand den Ariete nicht ganz so toll.
Ich glaube ich werde mich nun aber auch erstmal eher auf die US-Reihe fokussieren, so das ich dort zumindest schnell zum XM1 komme. Danach werde ich wohl erst weiter für den Chieftain farmen und den T-72 freischalten. Hätte sogern jetzt schon den T-80, der hat auch so nen netten Kanonensound finde ich.


----------



## NRJX (11. Oktober 2015)

Hi


Wie ist bei euch die Stabilität?

Bei mir crasht das Game immerwieder. Ohne ein Freeze des Games konnte ich bis jetz noch nicht längere Zeit (30min bis 1 stunde) am Stück spielen.
Seit heute macht auch der Anzeigentreiber Probleme: "..... der Anzeigentreiber wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler wiedergergestellt.....")
Spiele z.Z. nur auf meinem Laptop msi-GT72 (Win8.1, i7-5700, GTX 970M)

NRJ


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2015)

Läuft bei mir butterweich. Gibt noch Maps die ziemlich unoptimiert sind, aber sonst läufts soweit super, auch wenn ich mehrere Stunden zocke ^^ 

Hast du bei dir eventuell mal die Temperaturen überprüft beim zocken? Grad die Cryengine ist ja dafür bekannt Grafikkarten ordentlich zu erhitzen.


----------



## NRJX (11. Oktober 2015)

Temps. habe ich noch nicht so richtig überprüft: 2 oder 3 mal nachgeschaut aber auch nicht regelmässig. Temps. waren aber eigentlich OK: um 60 Grad.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch gut so, immerhin steigen die EP Kosten extrem drastisch an, alleine von T7 auf T8 braucht man dann schon über 500k EP.



Ja, aber das ändert halt nichts daran das man im Schnitt mehr macht als im PvP.^^



Robonator schrieb:


> Das den Ariete angeht: Genieße die Zeit mit dem Challenger, ich fand den Ariete nicht ganz so toll.



Ja ich kenne die Problematik mit der Ariete. Aber die Ariete ist auch garnicht mein eigentliches Ziel. Ich will das Ding eigentlich nur durchgeforscht haben um gewapnet zu sein sobald sie irgendwann T9 und T10 rausbringen um direkt Richtung Challenger 2 auf T9 weiter zu können und dann nicht erst noch ewig Ariete fahren zu müssen, also tu ich mir das jetzt an und spar es mir später.^^
Davon abgesehen soll die Ariete auch noch eine recht verbuggte Hitbox haben, mal gespannt wann sie die zu fixen schaffen.



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mich nun aber auch erstmal eher auf die US-Reihe fokussieren, so das ich dort zumindest schnell zum XM1 komme. Danach werde ich wohl erst weiter für den Chieftain farmen und den T-72 freischalten. Hätte sogern jetzt schon den T-80, der hat auch so nen netten Kanonensound finde ich.



Ich denke nach dem Ariete werde ich wohl erstmal Richtung M1A1 Abrams gehen, also Amis.



NRJX schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Wie ist bei euch die Stabilität?
> ...



Läuft überwiegend sehr gut. Bis auf 2 Stellen wo die Frames mangels Optimierung stark einbrechen und einen Absturz des Grafiktreibers (was aber nicht zwingend am Spiel gelegen haben muss) in 7 Tagen läuft es absolut gut und mit konstanten 60FPS.
Kann mich also nicht über die Stabilität des Spiels beschweren.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Oktober 2015)

So, hab es es am gestrigen Abend noch geschaft und endlich meinen ersten T8 Panzer, den C1 Ariete, in der Garage stehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich ihn nur noch ausbauen...


----------



## Robonator (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich lass das ma kurz hier liegen. Neuer Patch coming soon:

http://aw.my.com/en/forum/showthread.php?34906-0-95-Preliminary-Patchnotes



Und ich hatte ne Rekordrunde in nem T3er^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So viel bekomm ich selbst im 4er oder 5er nur selten


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Oktober 2015)

Naja, hauptsächlich kleinere Fixes. Lediglich die Sache mit den Reperaturkosten und erhöhten Credits im PvE ist da etwas worauf ich warte...
Mal gespannt wann sie den Patch aufspielen werden.


----------



## uka (15. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich lass das ma kurz hier liegen. Neuer Patch coming soon:
> 
> http://aw.my.com/en/forum/showthread.php?34906-0-95-Preliminary-Patchnotes


Gib! Gib! Gib!

 T7 ich komme .. aber erstmal T6


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Gib! Gib! Gib!
> 
> T7 ich komme .. aber erstmal T6



Passend dazu neue etwas erweiterte Patchnotes zum kommenden Patch 0.95:

Vorstellung von Update 0.95 | Armored Warfare - Official Website

*edit 1*
Heute eine schicke PvP Runde im T4 Zhalo-S, auf Roughneck, Begegnungsgefecht, gehabt. War als letzter aus dem Team übrig, Gegner hatte noch eine M109, nen low HP T-64 und nen LAV-300 mit 256HP.
Statt mich zu jagen wollten der LAV-300 und der T-64 cappen. Da konnte ich schön meine hohe Sichtweite von 502 Metern auf dem Zhalo ausspielen. Erst aus der Entfernung den T-64 rausgenommen, der mich nicht mal sehen konnte, dann dicht ran und den LAV-300 von hinten eine gesemmelt, bevor er den Turm drehen konnte. Bin dabei aufgegangen und die Arty hat nen Schuss auf mich gesetzt, worauf ich auch wusste wo in etwa die stehen musste.
Fürn Cap hat die Zeit nicht mehr gereicht, also Arty gejagt, gefunden und zerstört. Gefecht gewonnen, Belohnung waren 219k Credits und 2,6k EP, ohne Verdopplung.

War wirklich eine lohnenswerte Runde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit 2*
Einleitungspost erweitert. Unter anderem Spielmodi (PvE) ergänzt, Munitionsarten hinzugefügt und Beschreibungen der Panzerklassen überarbeitet, sowie ein paar Bilder eingefügt.


----------



## NRJX (20. Oktober 2015)

Hi

gestern habe ich endlich Level 4 erreicht und habe den "M555-Sherridan" freigeschaltet und auch gleich gekauft.
Ich konnte  nicht sehr oft spielen, weil ich doch einige Probleme hatte mit der Stabilität des Games, siehe mein POST in diesem Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...sammelthread-armored-warfare-post7757378.html

Als Info an andere AW-Gamer hier im Forum:
Das Problem mit der Stabilität habe ich durch zufall gelöst. Seit ca. 2-3 Tagen kann ich wieder normal spielen.
Durch Zufall habe ich die WLAN-antenne eingeschaltet vom msi-GT72 (LAN-Kabel war auch eingeteckt). 
Danach konnte ich 5,6 Runden normal duchspielen: vorher stürzte das spiel regemässig ab in der ersten und zweite runde ab.
Mit einem zweiten Spiel (auch von Crytek) hatte ich auch diese Probleme: Warface ( Steam Community :: Warface ).
Warface läuft nach dieser zufälligen Lösung auch wieder ohne einen einzigen Crash. 
Der GT72 hat eine "MSI Killer Pro"-Netzkarte (_///_EDIT: sorry, sie heisst "Killer doubleShot Pro"_///EDIT): 
sie macht (wie ich vor kurzem gelesen hab) hin und wieder probleme.
Ich spielte auch 5,6 weitere (steam-)spiele (nicht von Crytec): keines stürzte ab bis jetzt.

Noch etwas zum Game:
Der "M555-Sherridan" ist eigentlich nicht schlecht sowie ich es hier im Thread verstanden hab...
Gibt es in diesem LEvel auch weitere empfehlenswerte Panzer zum freischalten?
Oder sollte ich eher gleich eines der s.g. "Premium-Fahrzeuge" kaufen? Welches ist Eurer Meineung nach das beste auf Level 4?


----------



## Arikus (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde den T64 noch recht gut auf Tier 4, die Panzerung ist gegen gleichstufige Gegner gut, besonders hulldown.


----------



## Robonator (20. Oktober 2015)

> Noch etwas zum Game:
> Der "M555-Sherridan" ist eigentlich nicht schlecht sowie ich es hier im Thread verstanden hab...
> Gibt es in diesem LEvel auch weitere empfehlenswerte Panzer zum freischalten?
> Oder sollte ich eher gleich eines der s.g. "Premium-Fahrzeuge" kaufen? Welches ist Eurer Meineung nach das beste auf Level 4?



T-64. Recht okaye Panzerung, Sehr guter Damage und Pen. 
Die Panzerzerstörer machen auch ziemlich viel Spaß. Auf der 4 müsste das glaub ich der LAV-300 sein^^
Ansonsten halt Premiumpanzer, da finde ich zb den AMX 90P am besten. Sehr macht gut Schaden und lädt sehr flott nach.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Oktober 2015)

Jepp, würde ich auch sagen, T-64 ist auf T4 noch ein zimlich guter Panzer, verhältnismäßig viele Abpraller, gute Kanone und guter Schaden, Mobilität geht auch ok. Allerdings lahme Turmdrehgeschwindigkeit, lange Einzielzeit und aus der fahrt vergleichsweise unpräzise.
Ansonsten wen einem Artillerie Spaß macht ist die M109 noch nicht übel, LAV-300 ist bei der TD-Linie noch ein spielenswerter Panzer.
Bei den Scouts ist der BMD-1 ein nettes Gerät, auf T4.
Bei den T4 Premiumpanzern kommt es darauf an was man fahren will. Der AMX-10P 90 ist ein guter Panzer, wie Robonator ja schon sagte, gute Derpgun, recht mobil, eine gute Vorbereitung wen man die TD-Linie hochspielen will, weil die regulären TDs von Tarnung, Beweglichkeit und Kanone zimlich ehnlich spielen.
Wen man ehr auf Busch-TDs steht ist der Zahlo-S noch einen Blick wert, ausgezeichneter Tarnwert, sehr präzise und schnell feuernde Kanone, sehr beweglich, aber wenig dmg pro Schuss.
Von Premiumpanzern die höher als T4 sind würde ich aber erst mal die Finger lassen bis man dort mit regulären Panzern angekommen ist und etwas Erfahrung gesammelt hat, sonst ist es evt. für einen selbst und andere nur frustrierend wen man dort als völlig unerfahrener Spieler im 6er rumdüst, da sich T6 Matches doch spielerisch was von den 4er Runden unterscheiden.


----------



## coroc (21. Oktober 2015)

Moin zusammen,

habe mal ein paar Fragen:

1) Deutsche oder amerikanische MBTs? Wie unterscheiden die sich? Die deutschen mehr die "Sniper" und die Amis die "Brawler"? Oder lässt sich das so nicht verinfachen?
2) Wie unterscheiden sich die 3 Reihen FSV´s? Die BMPs haben "ordentliche" Kanonen, aber ansonsten?
3) Findet sich hier jemand, mit dem man vllt mal Zug fahren könnte, der auch Low Tiers spielt?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2015)

coroc schrieb:


> 1) Deutsche oder amerikanische MBTs? Wie unterscheiden die sich? Die deutschen mehr die "Sniper" und die Amis die "Brawler"? Oder lässt sich das so nicht verinfachen?



Das schwer zu sagen was du spielen solltest, kommt darauf an welchen Spielstil du am Ende auf T8 suchst.
Bis T8 kann man bei beiden Reihen keine für jedes tier zutreffenden Aussagen abgeben, prinzipiell läst sich sagen das beide Reihen sich bis T5 nicht so besonders viel nehmen. Ab T6 ändert sich das dann. Bei den Amis bekommst du da den XM1, der für sein tier über eine pervers gute Panzerung verfügt, halbwegs bweglich ist und eine akzeptable Kanone besitzt. Der Leo 2AV hingegen ist eine zimliche Papschachtel, harter Turm aber weiche Wanne, Kanone ist relativ gut, Beweglichkeit geht so, wobei er eine wirklich miserable Drehgeschwindigkeit bei der Wanne besitzt.
Auf T7 ändert sich das bei den Deutschen mit dem Leopard 2 nicht wirklich, du bekommst da zwar eine wirklich nette Kanone, hast aber immer noch einen Panzer der an der Wanne recht weich ist und nur am Turm was wegstecken kann.
Bei den Amis und dem M1 Abrams auf T7 sieht es so aus das du im Vergleich zum XM1 auf T6 einen weicheren Panzer hast da du größere Weakspots am T7 hast. Der M1 Abrams ist aber recht mobil, besitzt eine brauchbare Kanone und einen guten Pool an Hitpoints.
Auf T8 schließlich ändert sich da alles wieder.
Der Leopard 2a5 besitzt eine hervorragende Panzerung und eine gute Kanone, seine Beweglichkeit ist auch nicht übel.
Bei den Amis bekommst du auf T8 den M1a1, der im Prinzip ein T7 M1 Abrams mit besserer Kanone, mehr Hitpoints und noch etwas besserer Mobilität ist. Das grundsätzliche Problem der "relativ" weichen Panzerung auf Grund der Weakspots bleibt. 



coroc schrieb:


> 2) Wie unterscheiden sich die 3 Reihen FSV´s? Die BMPs haben "ordentliche" Kanonen, aber ansonsten?



Die Unterschiede zwischen BMP und BMD sind relativ gering und ehr im Spielstil zu suchen. Die BMPs sind ehr aktiv zu spielende Panzer, haben weniger Tarnung, schießen aber dafür aus der Bewegung genuer. Bei den BMDs ist es ehr umgedreht, gute Tarnung aber in der Bewegung schlechtere Trefferquote. Kanonen nehmen sich bei beiden später nahezu nichts (beide 100mm HE-Schleuder + 30mm Autokanone).
Die Recon Vehicles, also Aufklärungsfahrzeuge, sieht es wieder anders aus, die sind fast alle sehr kompakt gebaut, wenig Trefferfläche, schnell, wendig, gute Trefferquote aus der fahrt, sehr gute Tarnung, aber nur mit Atokanonen und Raketen bewaffnet, während also BMPs und BMDs mit der 100mm und HE auch mal einen MBT durch die Front eine heftige HE-Schelle verpassen können sieht das bei den Aufklärungsfahrzeugen anders aus, die können frontal meist wenig gegen einen MBT ausrichten, sind aber schwerer zu treffen, da kleiner und können somit Gegner besser ausspielen um an Heck und Seiten zu kommen.

Anders ausgedrückt, BMPs und BMDs muss man vorsichtiger als Scouts fahren da sie bessere Ziele abgeben, Aufklärungsfahrzeuge kann man etwas offensiver zum scouten nutzen da sie schwerer zu treffende Ziele abgeben, dafür können BMP und BMD sich etwas besser wehren als die Aufklärungsfahrzeuge.


----------



## Robonator (27. Oktober 2015)

Wundervolle Nachrichten für alle die sich Foudners/Collectors Packs gekauft haben.

Morgen wird ein neuer Hotfix aufgespielt. Dieser Fix wird unter anderem die Probleme mit der Anzeige von der verbleibenden Premiumzeit fixen. 
Alle Leute die sich Founders oder Collectorspacks gekauft haben bekommen ihre gesamte Premiumzeit und die Zeit von den Boostern zurückerstattet. Soll heißen: Wenn man durch das Emperor Pack 120 Tage Premium hatte und davon nun noch 110 Tage übrig sind, dann wird die Zeit morgen nach dem Patch wieder zurückgesetzt auf 120 Tage. 
Das ganze soll dann so funktionieren als wenn man sich die Packs grade erst gekauft hätte. 
Leute die sich Premium mit Gold erkauft haben, bekommen das gesamte ausgegebene Gold wieder zurückerstattet.  Soll heißen: Man hat sich z.B. 7 Tage Premium gekauft und hat noch 4 Tage übrig. Ab morgen hat man das Gold das man für diese 7 Tage ausgegeben hat wieder gutgeschrieben auf dem Konto^^

Für Leute die sich vor der Alpha bzw Beta angemeldet haben gibt es dann auch nochmal spezielle Alpha bzw Beta Decals. 

Alle fixes im Überblick:


> Corrected the missing Founder's Pack ("Vanguard") title issueCorrected the issue where some Battalions can not invite more than 50 players
> Corrected the excessive friendly ramming damage issue
> Players who created their accounts before the start of the Alpha phase will receive a special Alpha Tester decal and a special Beta Tester decal
> Players who created their accounts before the start of the Open Beta phase will receive a special Beta Tester decal
> ...



Quellen:
Maintenance - 0.10.1529 Hotfix | Armored Warfare - Official Website
Update 0.10.1529 Premium Time Adjustment | Armored Warfare - Official Website

Die Server sollen gegen 10 Uhr runterfahren und um 15 Uhr wieder online sein.




Auch evtl hilfreich für manche ist dieses Album das zeigt wie man die T8 MBT's frontal knacken kann:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Arikus (27. Oktober 2015)

Na das nenn ich doch mal Service btw. Kundenfreundlichkeit.


----------



## Robonator (27. Oktober 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich doch mal Service btw. Kundenfreundlichkeit.



Hmm es gibt nochmal gute Neuigkeiten. Soweit ich gelesen habe soll es wohl auch 3 gratis Tage Premium für alle geben^^


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hmm es gibt nochmal gute Neuigkeiten. Soweit ich gelesen habe soll es wohl auch 3 gratis Tage Premium für alle geben^^



Also ich hab weder 3 Tage Premium bekommen, noch wurde die Premiumzeit resetet, bei mir stehen immer noch 71 Tage.
Aber nun gut, ich hatte es auch so verstanden das nur da die Premiumzeit resetet wird wer ein Gründerpaket gekauft hat und dann eines der 3 Pakete die sie nach Start der open Beta angeboten hatten, weil die haben diesen Bug gehabt.
Wer nur ein Gründerpaket gekauft hat war ja auch von dem Bug nicht betroffen.


----------



## Arikus (27. Oktober 2015)

Die 3 Tage Premium soll jeder bekommen:
https://aw.my.com/en/forum/showthre...ime-Adjustment&p=546881&viewfull=1#post546881



> Actually... ah, what the hell. EVERYBODY gets free 3 days of premium, not just the PA owners.



Das wird aber wohl erst morgen kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> Die 3 Tage Premium soll jeder bekommen:
> https://aw.my.com/en/forum/showthre...ime-Adjustment&p=546881&viewfull=1#post546881
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, anscheinend gibt es, wieder einmal, Probleme mit der Rückerstattung. Sowohl das zurücksetzen der Premiumzeit, als auch die 3 Tage gratis Premium für alle sind erstmal auf einen unbekannten späteren Terimin verschoben, hat Firo (Community Manager) vorhin im Forum geschrieben:



> *Moin Zusammen,
> 
> bei allem guten Willen muss ich euch leider mitteilen, dass dieser Prozess heute nicht  durchgeführt wird. Grund dafür sind technische Hindernisse, die die  Durchführung verhindern bzw. ihn kritisch machen. Wir werden definitiv  zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt diese Maßnahme durchführen, ich kann noch kein neues Datum dafür nennen.  Wichtige und sensible Schritte wie diese müssen hundertprozentig  korrekt ausgeführt werden, leider können wir das heute nicht  gewährleisten und werden dies - ohne Einschränkungen - wie angekündigt  an einem anderen Termin vornehmen. An der Erstattung von Inhalten wird  es keine Minderungen oder Änderungen geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bambusbar (27. Oktober 2015)

Nuja, je später zurückgesetzt wird, umso mehr Tage gewinnt man ;D


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Oktober 2015)

So, morgen zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr soll der nässte Versuch starten das Problem mit der verlorenen Premiumzeit zu beseitigen. Die Server von AW sind in dieser Zeit nicht erreichtbar:



> Obsidian Entertainment und My.com sind sich der zahlreichen Spieler  bewusst, welche Probleme bezüglich der Premiumzeit bei uns gemeldet  haben, genau gesagt:
> 
> 
> Verbleibende Premiumzeit wird nicht richtig angezeigt
> ...



Quelle: https://aw.my.com/de/news/general/premiumzeit-anpassungen

Außerdem findet ab morgen, Donnerstag, bis einschließlich Sonntag, ein Event zu Halloween statt in welchen man sich speziele dauerhafte Halloween-Embleme erspielen kann:



> Um den Mut jener Spieler zu feiern, welche ihre Angst vor dem  Unbekannten und Übernatürlichen überwinden, haben wir vier tägliche  Aufgaben vorbereitet, welche die treuen Verteidiger der Lebenden mit  sechs permanenten Schilden belohnt.
> *Donnerstag, 29. Oktober*
> 
> 
> ...



Für den Abschluss der Missionen zählt sowohl PvE, als auch PvP.

Quelle: https://aw.my.com/de/news/general/halloween-kommt


----------



## Arikus (29. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimmt da etwas jemand WoT auf den Arm?


----------



## Robonator (29. Oktober 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja aber wie jemand auf Reddit schon sagte: Dafür haben wir verzögerte Schüsse, kein Serverseitiges Fadenkreuz, unsichtbare Wände oder Wände die gar keine Hitbox haben. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/ArmoredWarfare/comments/3qkj3t/shots_fired_at_wargaming/


----------



## Arikus (29. Oktober 2015)

Jo, aber das alles hatte ich in WoT auch schon gesehen.
In WoT hatte ich sogar eine Stelle, bei der man Schaden bekommen hat, wenn man dagegen bzw. drüber gefahren ist.
Hatte damals ein Ticket aufgemacht und es wurde auch gefixt.

Armored Warfare: Dev Interview + Behind the Scenes (MMOHuts)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMKuAZTcuSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> There will be an option, called Battle Hardened, that will allow to convert a regular unit to a premium-ish unit, increasing the amount of credits earned!


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Oktober 2015)

Wie es aussieht haben sie es endlich geschaft die Sache mit der Premiumzeit zu fixen. 93 Tage Premiumaccount wird mir wieder angezeigt, 3 Wochen gratis gezockt.


----------



## Arikus (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe auch 93 Tage obwohl ich schon zu Beginn des EA das Lord of War Pack gekauft habe und nie Probleme mit der Premiumzeit in der Open Beta hatte.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Oktober 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 93 Tage obwohl ich schon zu Beginn des EA das Lord of War Pack gekauft habe und nie Probleme mit der Premiumzeit in der Open Beta hatte.



Ja das ja auch richtig so, ist bei mir ja auch so. Jeder der mindestens eines der Gründerpakete, oder aber der Pakete die nach Start der open Beta angeboten wurden gekauft hat hat seine Premiumzeit erstattet bekommen, egal ob er Probleme hatte, oder nicht, plus das es 3 Tage Premium für alle Spieler gab.


----------



## Arikus (30. Oktober 2015)

> For every 10 tanks in your garage, you get 1% bonus reputation. A  strange bonus, but that eventually adds up. So rebuy all your T1s and 2s  and later consider rebuying your T3s as well since they're all cheap.  Then set the tanks you actually play to favorites and sort your garage  that way.



Gerade im AW Forum gelesen, ist zwar nur ein kleiner Bonus, aber immerhin. Werde wohl die T1+T2 erstmal wieder kaufen


----------



## Robonator (30. Oktober 2015)

Hach ist das Cool... Grüße von Obsidian:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc1BKsTCV_A

T-72B3


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2015)

2. oder 3. pvp game ^^


----------



## Robonator (30. Oktober 2015)

Obsidian hat Neuigkeiten zu den T9 Panzern. Diese werden nicht normal via EP freigeschaltet sondern per "Token-System". 
Jeder T8 Panzer wird einen Token bekommen. Diesen Token kann man mit etwas EP Erforschen und nach einen T9 Panzer im selben Dealer nach Wahl freischalten. Also kann man z.B. mit dem Leopard 2A5 diesen Token holen und sich damit dann den M1A2 freischalten. 
Ein Token kostet wohl etwa 540k EP. Also der selbe Preis wie die T8 Panzer kosten. 

Introducing the Tier 9 Token System | Armored Warfare - Official Website


Außerdem ganz interessant: Wie die Panzerung auf modernen Panzern funktioniert:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GG7iXZdYbg


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hach ist das Cool... Grüße von Obsidian:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc1BKsTCV_A
> 
> T-72B3



Ich wusste schon immer das Kürbise gefährlich und unheimlich sind.


----------



## Arikus (30. Oktober 2015)

Bei Sekunde 37 fällt aber auf, dass das "Armored Warfare" nur ein Video Overlay ist, zudem fehlt es am Anfang vom Video auf dem Panzer.
Trotzdem nette Idee


----------



## Amon (30. Oktober 2015)

Gestern mal ein paar erste Matches gemacht, gefällt mir das Spiel. Auf T2 geht's schon mal, der T54 macht Laune


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2015)

Jey, Samstag, heute und morgen gibt es 50% mehr EP und Credits in jeder Runde. 
Da bekomm ich dann vieleicht endlich mal die Ariete fertig ausgebaut und vieleicht noch den T7 Leopard 2 ein ganzes Ende weiter.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2015)

mal ne frage zu den besatzungen: kann man die auch auf nen anderen panzer übertragen/mitnehmen? hab da irgendwie noch nichts zu gesehn :/


----------



## uka (31. Oktober 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu den besatzungen: kann man die auch auf nen anderen panzer übertragen/mitnehmen? hab da irgendwie noch nichts zu gesehn :/


Geht nicht. Jeder Panzer hat seine eigene Besatzung.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2015)

achso ok. und wenn ich nen panzer verkauf und später wieder kaufe, dann sind die alten hanseln da wieder drin? oder wieder frischlinge?


----------



## Robonator (31. Oktober 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> achso ok. und wenn ich nen panzer verkauf und später wieder kaufe, dann sind die alten hanseln da wieder drin? oder wieder frischlinge?



Frischlinge^^ Du kannst nur den Commander mitnehmen, die Crew kommt und geht mit jedem Panzer.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Frischlinge^^ Du kannst nur den Commander mitnehmen, die Crew kommt und geht mit jedem Panzer.



Darum lohnt es auch eigentlich nicht einen Panzer zu verkaufen wen man da schon eine gute Crew drin hat.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2015)

der platz ist halt begrenzt ^^ sind zwar jede menge im gegensatz zu wot, aber eben doch nicht unendlich


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> der platz ist halt begrenzt ^^ sind zwar jede menge im gegensatz zu wot, aber eben doch nicht unendlich



? Du hast unenbegrenzte Garagenslots in AW, die musst du dir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Arikus (31. Oktober 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> der platz ist halt begrenzt ^^ sind zwar jede menge im gegensatz zu wot, aber eben doch nicht unendlich



Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Plätze sind unendlich, auch hier nachzulesen:
https://www.reddit.com/r/ArmoredWarfare/comments/3q95c7/psa_you_have_infinite_free_garage_slots/


----------



## DarkMo (1. November 2015)

oO oookay - dann lass ich die Hütten einfach drin. DANKE für die Info xD


----------



## country (1. November 2015)

Panzer wie Scorpion ist doch ein scout oder? Und AMX-10P und BMP-1 sind "medium" Panzer?

Ja ich komme von WoT ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (1. November 2015)

country schrieb:


> Panzer wie Scorpion ist doch ein scout oder? Und AMX-10P und BMP-1 sind "medium" Panzer?
> 
> Ja ich komme von WoT ^^



Nein , Scorpion ist ein Light Tank, AMX-10P und BMP-1 sind Scouts. 
MBT-70, oder T-54, Leopard 1, M60a3, ect. wären am ehsten mit den Medium Tanks in WoT vergleichbar, bei AW.
Die Rolleneinteilung greift in AW nicht identisch zu der in WoT. Sowas wie Heavytanks die irgendwo an der Front rumdümplen sollen und Schaden tanken und durchpuschen gibt es zum Beisopiel nicht in der Form in AW, liegt einfach daran das hier das Modern Combat-Konzept greift und nicht mehr das überholte aus der ersten Hälfte des 20 Jhr.
Statt Medium Tanks und Heavy Tanks gibt es in AW die Mainbattletanks, die im Grunde einen Kompromis aus beiden Gatungen darstellen. Akzeptable Panzerung + akzeptable Geschwindigkeit und hohe Feuerkraft.

Neben den MBTs, eben besagte Leopard 1, M60a3, M48 Patton, T-72, Challenger 1, gibt es dann noch die Armored Fighting Vehicles, im Grunde die BMDs, BMPs, AMX-10P und XM800T Reihe, Light Tanks wie den XM8, Stingray, Sheridan, sowie Panzerjäger und Artillerie.


----------



## country (1. November 2015)

Finde ich irgendwie unübersichtlich. Kann man doch auch 2 Panzerklassen von machen. Arty und Panzer.


----------



## Arikus (1. November 2015)

Der Scorpion ist kein Scout!
Das ist ein leichter Panzer mit dicker Kanone (zumindest gehört er in die Kategorie, die Kanone selber ist nicht wirklich gut).
Ihm fehlt die Sichtweite, um ein Scout zu sein, der ist fast so blind wie ein MBT.

Es gibt Klassen wie in WoT, aber die sind eben etwas anders verteilt.

AW hat z.B. auch TDs.


----------



## DarkMo (1. November 2015)

hab auch mal das mit der basis da enddeckt ^^ ist ja ein lustiges feature. bis auf das mit der premiumzeit hab ich mal alles gebaut *g*


----------



## Arikus (1. November 2015)

Du kannst sie nicht nur bauen, du kannst die Gebäude sogar upgraden.
Die wichtigsten Gebäude sind das für mehr Free Exp und das für mehr Credits.
Unwichtig sind Commander und Crew Exp, da die eh schon schnell leveln und man auch nicht unbegrenzt Exp braucht wie in WoT.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. November 2015)

Bin weg von Wot, das moderne Setting und schon allein die Grafik Engine sind Entscheidet für mich mir gefällt es sehr gut und macht richtig laune 

badcrash mein ingame nick


----------



## uka (2. November 2015)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bin weg von Wot, das moderne Setting und schon allein die Grafik Engine sind Entscheidet für mich mir gefällt es sehr gut und macht richtig laune
> 
> badcrash mein ingame nick


Oh nein, der schon wieder .


----------



## Arikus (2. November 2015)

Video aus einem T72




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTGM1n8CYyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## uka (2. November 2015)

Und das hat mit AW was zutun? Passt doch eher zu WoT diese komischen russischen Videos.


----------



## Arikus (2. November 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Und das hat mit AW was zutun? Passt doch eher zu WoT diese komischen russischen Videos.


WoT hat keinen T-72, AW hingegen schon.


----------



## Amon (2. November 2015)

Und ich bin erst beim T62


----------



## Nightslaver (3. November 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Und ich bin erst beim T62



Na dann freu dich schon mal darauf beim T-72 anzokommen, gegenüber dem T-62 und dem T-64 ist der T-72 dann ein riesen Rückschritt.


----------



## Amon (3. November 2015)

Na toll...Und ich habe mich schon gefreut. Endlich T72 und dann geht's richtig ab...


----------



## Robonator (3. November 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Na toll...Und ich habe mich schon gefreut. Endlich T72 und dann geht's richtig ab...



Der T-72 hat nen höheren Alpha, dafür ist die Panzerung völlig verbuggt und alles geht durch.


----------



## Amon (3. November 2015)

So ein Mist. Der T62 gefällt mir gerade richtig gut, ist ein feines Teil. Mal sehen ob der T64 da mithalten kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. November 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> So ein Mist. Der T62 gefällt mir gerade richtig gut, ist ein feines Teil. Mal sehen ob der T64 da mithalten kann.



T-64 ist nochmal eine Ecke besser. Bessere Kanone, gute Panzerung wo bei gleichen Tier, oder niedriger schon mal das eine oder andere abprallt.
Erst der T-72 wird dann eine Katastrophe, da wie Robonator schon richtig sagte, die Panzerung völlig verbuggt ist, wie bei vielen Panzern ab T5 und darüber.
Aber wen du den T-62 schon liebst wirst den T-64 erst recht mögen und seh es mal so, ab T-80 wird es dann wieder besser.


----------



## Arikus (4. November 2015)

Also den T-72 dann fahren wie einen Leopard? Da geht ja auch alles durch.


----------



## uka (4. November 2015)

Wie mit dem Leo 2AV vs Leo 2 - der AV ist ein Bunker und der 7er dann wie ein fahrender Weakspot .


----------



## Arikus (4. November 2015)

Irgendwie ist PvE heute komisch, wobei eine Sache ja schon bekannt ist.
- Die Gegner zielen auf einen, auch während man nicht aufgedeckt ist. Der Gegner hatte mich dabei die ganze Zeit genau im Visier gehabt, während ich rumgefahren bin.
- Am Leopard (Tier 3) ist heute verdammt viel abgeprallt, das kenne ich von dem gar nicht.
- Ich habe heute einen T-62 mit einem 0 Schaden HEAT Treffer in die Seite/Kette angezündet. Bei seinen HP und auch im Hitlog konnte man genau sehen, dass der Schuss selbst keinen Schaden gemacht hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. November 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> - Die Gegner zielen auf einen, auch während man nicht aufgedeckt ist. Der Gegner hatte mich dabei die ganze Zeit genau im Visier gehabt, während ich rumgefahren bin.



Leider beabsichtigt, war in der early Access noch anders. Allerdings stelle sich da halt raus das Scouts und Light Tanks zu stark sind weil sie fast jeden Gegner im PvE circeln konnte ohne das die Ki viel gegen sie ausrichten konnte. Da konntest mit einem Stingray im PvE noch richtig agressiv fahren und gingst selten mit unter 15.000 Schaden aus einer Runde, da du immer schöne gelbe Krits in den Hintern der Panzer hauen konntest. Darum hat man es so unelegant gelöst das jeder Gegner jetzt seinen Turm genau so schnell mitdrehen kann wie du ihn umfährst, das macht es faktisch unmöglich einen Ki-Panzer noch zu circeln, da selbst schnelle und wendige Panzer wie das Wiesel getroffen werden. Auch einer der Gründe warum PvE mit lights, scouts und TDs momentan fast unmöglich ist, sofern du nicht mindestens 1-2 MBTs dabei hast.
Man kann nur hoffen das sie dafür nochmal eine elegantere Lösung finden und einführen, weil so wie es im Moment ist die größte Stärke von schnellen und wendigen im PvE nahezu nutzlos ist.

Auch das Gegner bereits auf dich schießen, obwohl du sie noch lange nicht siehst, ist leider normal, hat man öfter das irgendwo ein BMP außerhalb der Sichtweite spawnt, der direktes Schussfeld auf dich hat und dir erst mal aus 300m Entfernung eine HE reinsemmelt, obwohl du ihn nicht mal siehst.



Arikus schrieb:


> - Am Leopard (Tier 3) ist heute verdammt viel abgeprallt, das kenne ich von dem gar nicht.



Hast du evt. dein Movement im PvE geändert? Die Ki-Gegner zielen ja immer auf die gleichen 2 Stellen ( Turmkranz und untere Wanne) wenn du viel vor und zurück eierst gehen deren Schüsse gegen die obere Wanne, oder die Turmfront und da bounct im PvE auch beim Leopard 1 ab und zu durchaus was, wen man es richtig macht. 
Ansonsten spielt auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad eine Rolle, auf leicht haben die Gegner deutlich weniger Penetration und zielen schlechter als auf Medium und erst recht auf hard.



Arikus schrieb:


> - Ich habe heute einen T-62 mit einem 0 Schaden HEAT Treffer in die Seite/Kette angezündet. Bei seinen HP und auch im Hitlog konnte man genau sehen, dass der Schuss selbst keinen Schaden gemacht hat.



Vermutlich haben Kette und Tank den kompletten Schaden gefressen. Deine Heat hat vermutlich erst die Kette beschädigt, ist dann in die Tanks eingdrungen und hat diese zerstört und so den Panzer in Brand gesteckt. Da ist dann wohl auch der ganze Schade flötten gegangen, da alle Module in AW, genau wie in WoT, eigene Hitpoints besitzen die Schaden nehmen können, der vom Strukturschaden abgezogen wird den ein Geschoss anrichtet.
Sieht man zum Beispiel oft wen man Gegnern den Turmdrehkranz zerlegt.
Machst du normalerweise 600dmg mit einem Treffer an der generellen Struktur und zerstörst aber den Turmdrehkranz, der 300HP hat kommt am Ende bei solchen Treffern evt. noch ein Schaden von 300 und ein paar zerquetschte bei Raus, der Rest wurde vom Modul aufgebraucht.


----------



## Arikus (5. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darum hat man es so unelegant gelöst das jeder Gegner jetzt seinen Turm genau so schnell mitdrehen kann wie du ihn umfährst, das macht es faktisch unmöglich einen Ki-Panzer noch zu circeln, da selbst schnelle und wendige Panzer wie das Wiesel getroffen werden.


Ich rede nicht von der Turmdrehung, ich rede davon, dass die KI schon auf mich zielt, noch bevor ich überhaupt gespottet war.
Umzirkeln kann man KI Panzer immer noch, man muss nur dicht genug dran sein.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben Kette und Tank den kompletten Schaden gefressen. Deine Heat hat vermutlich erst die Kette beschädigt, ist dann in die Tanks eingdrungen und hat diese zerstört und so den Panzer in Brand gesteckt. Da ist dann wohl auch der ganze Schade flötten gegangen, da alle Module in AW, genau wie in WoT, eigene Hitpoints besitzen die Schaden nehmen können, der vom Strukturschaden abgezogen wird den ein Geschoss anrichtet.
> Sieht man zum Beispiel oft wen man Gegnern den Turmdrehkranz zerlegt.
> Machst du normalerweise 600dmg mit einem Treffer an der generellen Struktur und zerstörst aber den Turmdrehkranz, der 300HP hat kommt am Ende bei solchen Treffern evt. noch ein Schaden von 300 und ein paar zerquetschte bei Raus, der Rest wurde vom Modul aufgebraucht.



Das ist weder in WoT so noch in AW!

Ja, Module haben eigene Lebenspunkte, ABER jede Munition hat auch einen versteckten Modulschaden, der separat vom Strukturschaden ist.

Eine Granate kann z.B. 500 Strukturschaden und 250 Modulschaden machen.
Triffst du einen Panzer, ziehst du ihm 500 Schaden von der Struktur ab und machst die 250 Schaden an einem Modul, wenn du eines triffst. Hat das Modul weniger als 250 HP, geht es kaputt, hat es weniger als 500 HP, wird es orange.

Am Beispiel von WoT kann ich es leichter aufzeigen, da ich hier die entsprechenden Seiten mit Hintergrundinfos kenne:
Tiger I : World of Tanks : German heavy tank Tiger I
Das Top Geschütz macht mit AP beim Tiger z.B. 240 Schaden an der Struktur und 119 Schaden an Modulen (nicht im Spiel angegeben).
Das Munitionslager des Tiger I hat 200 HP, trifft man es 2 mal wirksam mit der oben als Beispiel genannten AP Granate, explodiert es.

Aber egal ob man ein Modul trifft oder nicht, man macht Schaden an der Struktur und dies ist am Lebensbalken sichtbar. Ein Modultreffer zieht da nichts ab.
Die Ketten als externes Modul schlucken den Schaden auch nicht, sie wirken wie eine zusätzliche Panzerungsschicht. Diese kann ein Geschoss ablenken oder stark genug aufhalten.


Meine Vermutung hier bei AW ist eher, dass es entweder ein Bug war, oder die Außentanks in AW eine Hitbox haben und als Modul zählen, aber als externes Modul treffbar sind, ohne den eigentlichen Panzer zu beschädigen.
Edit: Im AW Forum hat einer folgendes geschrieben:


> Some tanks have external fuel tanks [not the drums]. T-64/T-72 all have them.


Also wird es wohl sowas gewesen sein.

PS: Leider fehlen mir noch solche Seiten für AW, daher musste ich hier WoT als Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2015)

> Aber egal ob man ein Modul trifft oder nicht, man macht Schaden an der Struktur und dies ist am Lebensbalken sichtbar. Ein Modultreffer zieht da nichts ab.



Das ist in AW eben nicht der Fall. du kannst hier gezielt Module zerschießen ohne der Struktur irgendwelchen Schaden zuzufügen. Tu ich in fast jeder Runde mehrfach. Auf diesem Wege habe ich z.B. schon diverse MBT's zerstört. Habe einfach immer wieder auf die Fueltanks geschossen und sie somit mehrfach hintereinander in Brand gesetzt ohne auch nur einmal Damage an der Struktur zu machen.


----------



## Arikus (5. November 2015)

Das gilt aber nur für externe Module und habe ich oben auch so erwähnt.
In AW haben einige Panzer, gerade MBT's, externe Tanks. Gerade beim Abrams ist das interessant, da der einen Tank an der unteren Frontplatte hat. Der Tank wirkt dort als zusätzliche externe Panzerungsschicht.

Sobald der Treibstofftank innerhalb des Panzers liegt, machst du auch Strukturschaden, wenn du ihn zerstörst.
Btw, viele Panzer haben nicht nur einen Tank, sonderen mehrere verteilt im Panzer, gleiches gilt auch für das Munitionslager bei älteren Panzern.

Und beim Munitionslager gibt es noch einen Unterschied zu WoT:
Zerstörst du bei WoT das Munlager, ist der ganze Panzer zerstört (nur wenn es nicht komplett leer war).
Bei AW machst du "nur" 2x Bonusschaden zusätzlich zu dem Treffer, das kann ein Panzer mit viel HP überleben.

Nachtrag:
Was ich noch vergessen habe ist, dass einige interne Modultreffer sogar einen Bonus für den Strukturschaden geben (nicht nur das Munitionslager).
Ein gezielter Treffer auf den Motorblock macht z.B. 1.2x Schaden, gut zu erkennen an der gelben Zahl statt der goldenen.


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2015)

Das wären dann Kritische Treffer. Jetzt würd ich aber mal gern wissen warum dann scheinbar jeder größere MBT (Leopard, T90, Abrams, Challenger, Ariete) hinten rechts und links externe Fueltanks hat? Denn genau dort feuere ich hin und genau dort vernichte ich deren Fueltanks. 
Auch mit Schüssen auf den Motor hab ich es schon geschafft den Motor zu zerstören, den Panzer anzuzünden aber kein Strukturschaden zuzufügen.


----------



## Arikus (5. November 2015)

Im Bugreport und General Discussion Forum auf aw.my.com gibt es einige Berichte dazu.
Das scheint nicht ganz gewollt zu sein.



> Considering that the engine is in the tank itself it's probably a bug.


war die Antwort eines Community Modertors.

Bei AW sind die Modelle etwas anders als bei WoT. Bei WoT konnte man z.B. am letzten fitzel von einem Panzer die Panzerung durchschlagen und hat Schaden gemacht. Vorzugsweise bei den eckigen deutschen Panzern.
Bei AW ist es so:


> It's also possible to hit armor locations that don't actually lead into  the vehicle itself - like just a thick chunk of applique armor. You'll  see "no effect" or "pass through" on these types of surfaces.


Salaris, Obsidian Systems Developer
https://www.reddit.com/r/ArmoredWarfare/comments/3ca5nc/does_he_pen_seem_underwhelming/
Wenn das Modell vom Motor jetzt in einem solchen Bereich liegt, kann es durchaus passieren, dass du den Motor triffst, aber keinen Schaden an der Struktur machst.

Ob das gewollt ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. November 2015)

Heute ist die Ankündigung rausgekommen, am Dienstag den 17.11.2015 ist es soweit, Patch 0.11 soll aufgespielt werden. Unter anderem sollen mit diesem Patch die ersten der neuen T9 Panzer (M1A2, CRAB, BMPT-72, Leopard 2A6, T-90MS, B1 Draco, Challenger II, M8 Thunderbolt) und das Token-System eingeführt werden, außerdem soll es einen Trainingsraum geben, sowie diverse Panzer gefixt und gebalanced werden, unter anderem T-72, T-72a, T-80, Challenger 1, C1 Ariete, Leopard 1a5, Leopard 2AV und Leopard 2, OF-40 uvm, im Einzelnen hier nachzulesen:

https://aw.my.com/de/news/general/v...gcid=7609449854176333626&server=-1&lang=de_DE


----------



## Arikus (5. November 2015)

Tier 9 Panzer und ich kann mir im Moment nicht mal meinen ersten Tier 5 Panzer leisten, hmm.


----------



## Homerclon (10. November 2015)

Habs mir runtergeladen, aber weiter als bis zum ersten Ladebildschirm komme ich nicht. Kurz bevor der Ladevorgang beendet wird, hängt sich das Spiel auf. 
Dann bleibt mir nur es im Task-Manager zu beenden.


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2015)

da bin ich leider überfragt :/ bei mir gings zum glück auf anhieb. nur letztens hatte ich was blödes gehabt. match gestartet, er lädt durch, es zuckt, er lädt neu und ich häng in der garage xD fahrzeug im gefecht und nicht auswählbar *bravo*


----------



## xNeo92x (10. November 2015)

Lade mir das Spiel gerade runter. Gaijin hats mit dem letzten Update in War Thunder total vergeigt. Zwar sehr gute Ideen, aber eine katastrophale Umsetzung.
Die Lebensbalken und Hitpoints in Armored Warfare schmecken mir zwar nicht wirklich, aber besser als WoT oder gar nichts zu spielen, ist es alle mal.


----------



## Arikus (10. November 2015)

Es ist halt ein Mix aus WoT Lebensbalken mit WT unterschiedlicher Munition.
Wobei hier kein Unterschied zwischen AP, APDS oder APFSDS ... etc gemacht wird.
Es gibt jedoch einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen HE, HE Frag und HEP/HESH.

Falls du PvE spielst, sei noch erwähnt, dass die AI bevorzugt auf leicht gepanzerte Ziele schießt und du nur mit Feuer oder Munlager ein Onehit im PvE machen kannst. Ein normaler Onehit ist nicht möglich, hat dein Geschoss eine Angabe von 400-500 Schaden und der Gegner nur 250 max. HP, so machst du nur ~200 Schaden.

PS: habe die M109 fast fertig, aber nur etwas über 2 Mio Credits, muss nu etwas sparen.
Arty macht hier echt Spaß im Gegensatz zur Arty bei WoT und ist keinesfalls zu stark.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. November 2015)

Was mir bei dem Downloader von dem Spiel auf den Senkel geht, ist, dass egal wie sehr ich den Upload begrenze, das Ding trotzdem mit Maximum in meiner Leitung hochlädt, aber nur ca.20% für den Download nutzt.


----------



## Arikus (10. November 2015)

Die Begrenzung im Launcher funktioniert manchmal erst nach einem Neustart vom Launcher, manchmal aber gar nicht.
Da hilft dann nur ein externes Tool wie Netlimiter.

Und wenn deine Leitung mit dem Upload dicht ist, dann leidet auch der Download darunter, da keine Paketbestätigungen mehr durchkommen.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. November 2015)

Mit dem NetLimiter ist es schon etwas besser. Danke.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (15. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6000 Spot Damage mit einem Leopard 2 AV


----------



## Robonator (21. November 2015)

Zockt hier eig noch jemand? ^^ Ist so still geworden. 

Jedenfalls ist Update 0.11 ja nun am start. 
https://aw.my.com/de/news/general/update-011-ist-da

Hab auch eben ne echt nette Runde im Chally gehabt. Hätten wir ~20sec mehr gehabt dann wäre noch nen Leopard 2A6 Boss draufgegangen. Leider lief die Zeit halt aus. Generell haben die Maps echt zu wenig Zeit. 
Naja der Chally hatte nun einen Buff. Wie stark der ist im PvE kann man anhand dieser Screens wohl eindeutig sehen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste leider ein PvE-Kit fressen weil mir die Munition ausgegangen ist :/


----------



## -Chefkoch- (22. November 2015)

Selbstverständlich

Der Swingfire kann ja doch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja der Chally hatte nun einen Buff. Wie stark der ist im PvE kann man anhand dieser Screens wohl eindeutig sehen



Challenger 1 war im PvE schon immer stark, hat halt nur im PvP miese Performence gehabt. Der Buff hat daher im PvE auch keine wirklich positive Änderung diesbezüglich gebracht. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Zockt hier eig noch jemand? ^^ Ist so still geworden.



Naja, Fallout 4 hat halt erstmal viel Zeit verschlungen, aber fahren tu ich jetzt, wo die Luft aus F4 erstmal raus ist, wieder mehr.^^


----------



## Robonator (24. November 2015)

> Challenger 1 war im PvE schon immer stark, hat halt nur im PvP miese Performence gehabt. Der Buff hat daher im PvE auch keine wirklich positive Änderung diesbezüglich gebracht.


Haha nein, vorher haben sie dir trotzdem dauernd überall durchgeballert, vorallem bei der Fahrerluke. Jetzt is dem nicht mehr so. Die meisten meiner Runden beende ich nun vll mit 100 erlittenen Damage. Das sah vorher definitiv anders aus^^ 


Hab nu übrigens auch den T-80 und finde ihn absolut beschissen. Ich komm mir vor wie in einem Papierpanzer.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Haha nein, vorher haben sie dir trotzdem dauernd überall durchgeballert, vorallem bei der Fahrerluke. Jetzt is dem nicht mehr so. Die meisten meiner Runden beende ich nun vll mit 100 erlittenen Damage. Das sah vorher definitiv anders aus^^



Ja du hast vorher mehr Schaden genommen, trotzdem war der Challenger 1 schon vor dem Buff einer der absolut stärksten MBTs im PvE, da du auf da schon verdammt viel wegstecken konntest.
Ich fand ihn jedenfalls schon vor dem Buff alles andere als schwach und bin da regelmäßig mit meinen 11-18k DMG aus den Runden gegangen und nur wirklich äußerst selten mal drauf gegangen.
Da spielt es einfach keine Rolle ob ich eine Runde nun mit nur 100 HP Verlust beende, oder wie vorher mit 1200 HP, dem Ergebnis tut es keinen Abbruch und stärker ist man deshalb praktisch nach dem Buff auch nicht da man keine wesentlich besseren Ergebnisse erzielt, weshalb meine Aussage richtig ist das es faktisch keinen Unterschied zwischen vorher / nachher im PvE gibt. 
Der Unterschied ist nur in der Theorie im PvE vorhanden und zeigt sich praktisch nur im PvP.



Robonator schrieb:


> Hab nu übrigens auch den T-80 und finde ihn absolut beschissen. Ich komm mir vor wie in einem Papierpanzer.



Er ist ja auch ein Papierpanzer, wird aber ab T-90 wesentlich besser und mit dem T-90MS noch mal deutlich. 

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

**edit**
Weil ich mit Robonator die Diskusion hatte welcher Commander auf einem MBT nun am besten ist und der gängige Thenor im Internet ist, der Miramon und die Freya (beide nehzu identisch von den Skills) sein am besten, auf allen MBTs, will ich das hier mal widerlegen.
Der Miramon und die Freya geben beide 10% auf Reload und Aim-Time, beides Dinge die man gerne haben will.
Der Kirsanov hingegen gibt +10% auf alle Crew-Skills, was theoretisch sogar einen ticken besser ist weil wirklich alle Eigenschaften davon betroffen sind.

Man sollte nun annehmen das die +10% auf alle Crew-Skills nicht eine 1 zu 1 10%ige Steigerung aller Werte bedeutet, aber genau das bedeutet es. Beabsichtigt? Man weiß es nicht, aber wen nicht wurde es bis jetzt auch noch nicht gefixt.

Unter diesem Umstand ist der Kirasanov dann auch immer genau dann besser wen ein Panzer über alle entsprechenden Crewmitglieder, verfügt, strich den Ladeschützen, der bei einigen Panzern wegen dem Autolader wegfällt, wie bei den Russen.
Ich habe das mal in Bildern zusammen gefasst.

Wir sehen hier als erstes mal den russischen T-62, im linken Bild mit Miramon als Commander, im rechten mit Kirsanov. Bei Miramon sieht man das der Reload 10% besser ist als mit Kirsanov. Eben besagtes liegt daran das der T-62 keinen Ladeschützen besitzt und somit die +10% auf den Crewskill nicht greifen, während die +10% besserer Reload die Miramon gibt auch beim Autolader greifen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als zweites habe ich die Ariete als Beispiel genommen, ein Panzer der zusätzlich noch über einen Ladeschützen verfügt. Wieder sehen wir im linken Bild Miramon und im rechten Bild den Kirsanov als Commander. Hier sehen wir, mit Kirsanov als Commander greift der Bonus auch beim Ladeschützen, beide Commander haben die gleiche Aimtime und den gleichen Reload, durch Kirsanov haben wir aber noch zusätzlich eine höhere Turmdrehgeschwindigkeit, bessere Beschleunigung usw.
Dinge die wir durch Miramon nicht bekommen weil er nur einen Bonus auf reload und aimtime gibt.
Folglich ist Kirsanov immer dann als Commander besser wen ein Panzer über das volle Besatzungsspektrum verfügt weil wir gleich starke Boni beim reload und der aimtime haben, aber darüber hinaus auch noch auf alle anderen durch die Besatzungen gegebenen Eigenschaften 10% mehr Bonus erhalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halten wir also fest, Miramon und Freya als Commander sind immer dann besser wen ein Panzer keinen Autolader besitzt, während der Kirsanov als Commander immer dann im Vorteil ist wen ein Panzer einen Ladeschützen besitzt, oder aber man durch Retrofits versucht voll auf Schaden zu gehen und auf die 10% weniger reload time hinweg sehen kann.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (25. November 2015)

Hat hier jemand von den AMD Nutzer mit dem Crimson Treiber auch dauernde Abstürze?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2015)

Oh man, jetzt 800.000 EP der 1.080.000 EP zusammen die man auf dem T8 braucht um zum T9 zu gelangen. Habe langsam das Gefühl das will kein Ende mehr nehmen und ehrlich gesagt geht mir der Grind auch langsam auf die Nerven...
Und was am Ende noch am schlimmsten ist ist das es nach dem freischalten und kaufen des T9 Panzers nicht zuende ist, nein danach darf man nochmal 800.000 EP erspielen um ihn auszubauen und insgesamt 1.600.000 EP um den T9 auf 100% zu bringen die man künftig für den T10 brauchen wird um ihn frei zu schalten. Da macht das spielen irgendwie fast keinen Spaß mehr da das schon mehr an Arbeit grenzt die EP zu erspielen als an Spielspaß. 
Vor allem weil das nur ein Panzer ist und das Ganze dann bei jedem weiteren von vorne beginnt...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. November 2015)

Aus gegebenen Anlass eine Meldung:

Thanksgiving steht vor der Tür und passend dazu soll morgen in AW ein neues Event starten wo es neue Decals, Carmoflage und 200% Bonus auf Crewerfahrung, Commandererfahrung und Reputation pro Runde gibt. Der 200% Boost soll dabei 4 Tage anhalten. Wer also fleißig die nässten 4 Tage zockt sollte sehr fix vorran kommen. 

Jedoch scheint der boost, durch einen Fehler schon heute aktiviert worden zu sein, so das es bereits heute 200% Bonus auf alles für die kommenden 4 Tage gibt. 
Also dann, haltet euch ran und fahrt fleißig, so schnell wie jetzt kommt man sonst nicht vorran.^^


----------



## Bambusbar (26. November 2015)

Das mit den Merc-Panzern finde ich nu nicht so cool,  muss ich gestehen. 
Die schwarze Lackierung ist cool.. da ich aber schon n MBT70 und den Zhalo habe... 

Ich hoffe,  dass es nicht so losgeht wie in MWO...


----------



## uka (26. November 2015)

Das die Events auch bei AW nur am WE sind .. zum Kotzen  das hat mich bei WoT schon immer genervt, da ich zumeist unter der Woche zocke.


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das mit den Merc-Panzern finde ich nu nicht so cool,  muss ich gestehen.
> Die schwarze Lackierung ist cool.. da ich aber schon n MBT70 und den Zhalo habe...
> 
> Ich hoffe,  dass es nicht so losgeht wie in MWO...



Genau meine Meinung. Hab mich auf Reddit auch beschwert und die Aussage der Devs: "Ja du hast ja dann zwei Panzer in deiner Garage, bekommste mehr für die doppelten Siege am Tag"

Ja witzig, ich will diese Gurke von MBT-70 aber nicht zwei mal fahren müssen, ich will sie einfach nur in schwarz haben


----------



## -Chefkoch- (28. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Einstandsmatch für den Leopard 2


----------



## Robonator (28. November 2015)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Matchmaking ist ja wieder in Bestform


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. Dezember 2015)

Um mal wieder Leben in den Thread zu holen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag den Leopard 2 

und am Wochenende könnte ich endlich den Leopard 2a5 haben 


Mal sehen was der eutige Patch mit den TDs macht, gestern vorsichtshalber noch den Centauro auf 100% gebracht


----------



## Nightslaver (6. März 2016)

Hab mir jetzt mal den Begleitpanzer 57 angeschaft, muss sagen ist ein spaßiges kleines Gerät. 
Die 57mm haut mit ihrem 8 Schuss Magazin doch gut rein, gegen alles was keine Panzerung hat.
Gegen MBTs sieht man aber leider zu oft im PvP alt aus weil 141mm Durchschlag halt doch einfach nichts für einen T5 Panzer ist, reicht ab T5 bei MBTs oft nicht mal um effektiv Weakspots in der Front zu penetrieren.

Bin da ja mal auf Patch 0.14 gespannt, da sollen ja die Durchschlagswerte der Lights und einiger TDs erhöht werden. Denke mal das der Begleitpanzer 57 da wohl auch dabei sein wird.
So mit 181mm bis 227mm Durchschlag, um wenigstens halbwegs zuverlässig Weakspots zu durchschlagen, wäre er schon nicht übel und würde wohl auch gegen MBTs durchaus bestehen können...

Trotz allem werd ich ihn, ob der Durchschlag nun erhöht wird, oder nicht, wohl in der Garage behalten.
Notfalls taugt er immer noch fürs PvE, da ist der Durchschlag weitestgehend egal.^^


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2016)

> Bin da ja mal auf Patch 0.14 gespannt, da sollen ja die Durchschlagswerte der Lights und einiger TDs erhöht werden. Denke mal das der Begleitpanzer 57 da wohl auch dabei sein wird.


Sie haben grade erst Seiten und Heckpanzerung der MBT's generfed, warum sollten sie jetzt auch schon wieder die Pen der anderen anheben? Zumal viele TD's ordentlich Pen haben, grade bei deren Feuergeschwindigkeit. Bald haben wir noch überall kleine RDT's...  

Aber ja der Begleitpanzer ist ein geiles Teil. Bin den damals sehr gerne gefahren, auch im PvE.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2016)

Glaube es wird sich echt hart halten mit denn 150 PvP Siegen die man für einen kostenlosen BMP-1 Puma braucht...
Hab grade mal 17 Siege zusammengefahren, die Teams sind einfach nur grausig.
Aber 3 1/2 Wochen ist ja noch Zeit das zu schaffen...


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2016)

Vieleicht interessiert sich der eine oder andere dafür, etwa 8000 Codes sind noch verfügbar, wer den Panzer schon hat kann zumindest 7 Tage Premium abgreifen:

Auf Alienware Arena gibtes grade ein Giveaway für ein Armored Warfare "Starter Pack" -  7 Tage Premiumspielzeit und der Type 59 "Legend" Tier 3 Panzer:

http://eu.alienwarearena.com/giveawa...k-key-giveaway


----------



## Schallrich (6. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vieleicht interessiert sich der eine oder andere dafür, etwa 8000 Codes sind noch verfügbar, wer den Panzer schon hat kann zumindest 7 Tage Premium abgreifen:
> 
> Auf Alienware Arena gibtes grade ein Giveaway für ein Armored Warfare "Starter Pack" -  7 Tage Premiumspielzeit und der Type 59 "Legend" Tier 3 Panzer:
> 
> http://eu.alienwarearena.com/giveawa...k-key-giveaway



Danke für den Hinweis.
Konnte noch einen Key abgreifen.


----------



## DarkMo (6. April 2016)

Nochmal ne Frage: Wie funzt denn das Sichtsystem überhaupt? ^^ Kann man sich in Büschen verstecken? Weil irgendwie scheint das nich so ganz zu funktionieren. Bevor ich überhaupt nen Schuss rausdrücken kann (scheiss Geschaukel beim Anhalten ><) bin ich tot *gnaa*


----------



## waldpapa (18. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Hardwarefrage, zur Zeit Spiele ich auf einem Gigabyte P27K Notebook, I5-4200M maximal 3.1 Ghz, 8 GB DDR3 und einer GTX 765M Grafik.
Alles auf Mittel, Schatten und manche Details auf Minimum. 
Leider ruckelt es doch teilweise heftig und das Geräte wird auch extrem heiß .

Ich überlege mir nun einen Desktop anzuschaffen, möglichst günstig da er nur zum Spielen für AW und WoT (Ketzer) genutzt werden soll.
Reicht da eine R9 380X um wenigstens mal auf High ohne AA oder dererlei zu spielen?
Auflösung FullHD an einem 24 Zoll Dell Monitor?

Lieber einen Komplette PC von Amazon oder Selber Bauen?

Wie hoch sollte ich denn das Budget ohne Monitor ansetzen? Also als HauptPC möchte ich weiterhin den Laptop nutzen.

Grüße
Waldpapa

Edit: wäre das eine Lösung?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Robonator (18. April 2016)

Dein Laptop ist nicht grade der stärkste und Armored Warfare ist ein sehr forderndes und nicht sonderlich gut optimiertes Game. Mit meinem PC hab auch ich sehr oft zu kämpfen, auch vielen Maps vielleicht 15 FPS. 

Wenn du dir noch einen Desktop anlegen willst dann auf jeden Fall selbstgebaut. 
Solltest du dich da nicht rantrauen dann gibt es haufenweise einfache Tutorials oder du kannst auch mal hier reinschauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html



AW profitiert auch eher von einer serh starken CPU statt GPU da mein Wechsel von GTX 680 auf 980 kaum was gebracht hatte. 
Was dein Budget angeht, so musst du es dir selber überlegen was du bereit bist auszugeben. Je höher das Budget desto stärker der PC. Mit 600-800 solltest du schon was ordentliches bekommen, Grad bei AW dann aber eher nicht auf Ultra. 
Bezüglich der Zusammenstellung wäre es wohl am besten wenn du in diesem Unterforum hier einmal einen Thread aufmachst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95
Vorher natürlich den Guide durchlesen und die Fragen die dort gepostet sind in deinem Thread beantworten. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## waldpapa (18. April 2016)

Hallo,

Danke, hätte ich auch dran denken können, habe dort auch schon was gefunden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...brauche-neunen-gaming-rechner-ca-650-a-2.html

Grüße
Waldpapa


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2016)

Hmm, hatte mir jetzt vor einigen Wochen den Premium T7 Merkava Mk. 2b gekauft und muss sagen das der echt Spaß macht.
Fahr den im PvP im Doppel mit nem Freund und geht ganz gut ab das Teil, hat sich definitiv gelohnt, nicht zuletzt weil er gut Credits einfährt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. Juni 2016)

wie viele Leute zocken das Game eigentlich noch? Als ich vor ner Woche mal wieder online war (download vom early access war endlich fertig), waren MAXIMAL 100 Leute in der Warteliste...???


----------



## uka (16. Juni 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> wie viele Leute zocken das Game eigentlich noch? Als ich vor ner Woche mal wieder online war (download vom early access war endlich fertig), waren MAXIMAL 100 Leute in der Warteliste...???


Es steht doch irgendwo wie viele Leute online sind, die Warteliste zeigt nur die Leute, die im selben Moment wie du ein neues Spiel suchen. Ist bei anderen Games doch genauso (WoT, WoWS, ...).


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. Juni 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Es steht doch irgendwo wie viele Leute online sind, die Warteliste zeigt nur die Leute, die im selben Moment wie du ein neues Spiel suchen. Ist bei anderen Games doch genauso (WoT, WoWS, ...).



Ich weiß leider nicht wo es steht. Das es nur die Leute anzeigen die auch suchen ist mir klar, deshalb frage ich. Ich war teilweiße echt an die 5 bis 10 Minuten in der Warteliste bevor ich abgebrochen habe. Tier 1 Panzer konntet man kaum fahren einfach weil nicht genug Leute gesucht haben. Das meiste (also ca.20 Leute waren bei Tier 4 und 7).


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2016)

Die meisten wirst du sowieso nur im PvE finden. Das PvP buggt einfach zu hart rum, grade mit den Verzögerungen beim feuern. 
Das soll ja eventuell aber mit 0.16 gefixt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Die meisten wirst du sowieso nur im PvE finden. Das PvP buggt einfach zu hart rum, grade mit den Verzögerungen beim feuern.
> Das soll ja eventuell aber mit 0.16 gefixt werden.



Bugs sind im PvP weniger das Problem, das buggt nicht mehr rum als das PvE.
Die meisten Spieler wirst im PvP nur bis T7/8 finden weil T8 bis 10 von der Balance her nicht so knülle ist und die meisten daher ehr midtier fahren, bzw. weil das Groß der Spieler auch erst irgendwo bei T6/7 rum ist was die Panzer angeht.
Zudem sind an Wochenende und abends zur primetime natürlich auch mehr Spieler online als auf dem späten Abend und am Nachmittag.

Hinzu kommt sicher das jetzt durch den Sommer und die laufende EM auch weniger Leute ihre Zeit abends in AW verbringen, als draußen oder vor der Mattscheibe.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (17. Juni 2016)

Wird schon so sein das durch die EM weniger Leute online sind. An einem Samstag Abend ohne EM konnte ich nicht nachschauen. Entweder Wochentag ohne EM oder Wochenende mit EM^^

Bin aber dennoch etwas enttäuscht. Im Early Acces vor nem Jahr waren ja mehr Spieler unterwegs (zumindest nicht drastisch weniger) und ein Jahr später bei kostenlosen Zugang kaum ein Fortschritt. (Was die Spielerzahl betrifft).


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Wird schon so sein das durch die EM weniger Leute online sind. An einem Samstag Abend ohne EM konnte ich nicht nachschauen. Entweder Wochentag ohne EM oder Wochenende mit EM^^
> 
> Bin aber dennoch etwas enttäuscht. Im Early Acces vor nem Jahr waren ja mehr Spieler unterwegs (zumindest nicht drastisch weniger) und ein Jahr später bei kostenlosen Zugang kaum ein Fortschritt. (Was die Spielerzahl betrifft).



Nun ja man muss auch sehen das es sich offziell noch in der open Beta befindet, das heißt es wird nicht aktiv überall beworben wie das bei WoT der Fall ist, was eine ganze Weile lang in Zeitschriften, durch Promo Aktionen im Internet und TV-Spots sehr stark beworben wurde. Heißt natürlich auch das AW insgesamt noch nicht so präsent in den Köpfen der Leute ist wie das bei WoT der Fall sein mag. Außerdem haben sicher auch einige Leute inzwischen pausiert und werden später wieder reinschauen / einsteigen sobald AW offiziell released wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2016)

Zur Info für alle Interessierten die noch ab und zu AW spielen.

In AW läuft vom 1 bis zum 4 Juli das Canada Day Event.
Während des Events gibt es folgende Boni:

*Kanadische Stunden* - am 1. Juli erhalten alle Spieler von 18:30 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr (MESZ, EU-Server) / 16:30 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr (PDT, NA-Server) einen 100% (x2) Bonus für das Einkommen von Kreditpunkten sowie einen Bonus von 400% (x5) auf das Reputationseinkommen
*Freiheits-Wochenende *- vom 1. Juli bis zum 4. Juli erhalten alle Spieler einen Bonus von 100% (2x) auf das Einkommen von Reputation

News: Wir feiern den Canada Day | Armored Warfare - Official Website


----------



## Robonator (15. Juli 2016)

Patch 0.16 ist ja nun da mit den ganzen Boostern etc... naja hab da was auf Reddit gefunden:
https://i.redd.it/xrc5fgpgud9x.jpg

Irgendwie glaub ich das Obsidian das doch nicht so gaaaanz durchdacht hat. Selbst ohne das x5 Event müssen das ja mindestens 100k EP gewesen sein


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Patch 0.16 ist ja nun da mit den ganzen Boostern etc... naja hab da was auf Reddit gefunden:
> https://i.redd.it/xrc5fgpgud9x.jpg
> 
> Irgendwie glaub ich das Obsidian das doch nicht so gaaaanz durchdacht hat. Selbst ohne das x5 Event müssen das ja mindestens 100k EP gewesen sein



Naja so um den Dreh in etwa ja, könnte hinkommen.
Allerdings auch nur wen er noch den Premiumbooster-Slot, der für die Nutzung Gold kostet, für einen zweiten Booster verwendet hat und grade in der Runde seine tägliche Verdopplung auf dem Panzer abgefahren hat, sowie Insiginen und den globalen Booster genutzt hat.
Ansonsten dürfte es, schon spürbar weniger gewesen sein.

Davon ab ist da natürlich viel was er bekommen hat, aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen das Runden in einem MBT mit 38k Schaden, 38 Spots und 51k Spotschaden nun nicht wirklich die absolute Regel sind.
Entsprechend wird da auch ohne 5x EP Event und tägliche Verdopplung kein Ergebnis um die 100k EP bei rum kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juli 2016)

Hab mir gestern mal die Sammleredition mit dem T8 Challenger 1 Falcon Premiumpanzer gekauft.
Bis jetzt muss ich sagen läufts mit dem Panzer ganz gut, er hat zwar ein paar echt miese Weakspots, aber gefühlt sind die immer noch nur halb so nervig wie auf dem T7 Challenger 1. 

Insgesamt kann ich aber wirklich nicht über den Falcon klagen. Bis auf die ersten 2 Runden, wo ich noch was mit ihm warm werden musste, laufen die Runden mit ihm im PvP wirklich ganz ordentlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## volvo242 (16. August 2016)

Ich qürde es ja öfter spielen, aber nach 2 runden geht mir die beleuchtung auf den Nerf,
immer eine leichte unschärfe (ohne aa)


----------



## coroc (18. August 2016)

Gabs irgendwann mal Gold umsonst? 

Habe nämlich 2,5k Gold auf meinem Konto und ich weiß nicht woher die kommen könnten.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich grade am überlegen, mir mit dem Gold nen Premium-Panzer zu holen. Und da käme im Prinzip ja alles bis T5 in frage. Gibts da den welche, die Besonders empfehlenswert sind? 
Unabhängig davon hätte ich mir jetzt den Zhalo-S oder den AMX mit der 90mm Kanone geholt. Gibts bei einem von beiden große Vorteile oder ist das alles Spielstil abhängig?


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2016)

> Unabhängig davon hätte ich mir jetzt den Zhalo-S oder den AMX mit der 90mm Kanone geholt. Gibts bei einem von beiden große Vorteile oder ist das alles Spielstil abhängig?


Zhalo S ist unglaublich gut im PVP. Ist sehr stealthy, hat eine schnelle, präzise Kanone mit hoher Pen. Ist dafür aber halt ein großes Ziel und hat Räder, keine Ketten.
Der AMX hingegen hat eben die Ketten, ist nicht ganz so flott und stealthy, kann aber dafür mehr Damage machen da er eben auch sowas wie HEAT laden kann. 

Wenn du PVP spielen willst, würd ich auf jeden Fall zum Zhalo greifen. Im PVE dürftest du mit dem AMX etwas besser dran sein. 
Tust auf jeden Fall mit beiden nichts falsch machen.


----------



## coroc (18. August 2016)

Ok, danke. Dann wirds wohl der AMX. Ich habe nämlich kein Bock auf PvP; PvE ist mir deutlich lieber.

Außerdem will ich nochmal nen TD mit Ketten haben, da die mit den Rädern doch anders zu fahren sind.


----------



## OnionRings (14. Oktober 2016)

spielt keiner mehr?, ich spiele noch ab und zu


----------



## Robonator (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich spiel so gut wie gar nicht mehr. PvP macht mir keinen Spaß und PvE ist mir einfach zu öde geworden. Immer nur das gleiche gegen die selbe einfache KI und ewig Credits grinden nervt etwas.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich spiel nach wie vor noch, inzwischen bin ich auch wieder in einen Clan gegangen, nachdem ich eine Zei lang clanlos unterwegs war (aktuell bei Odem Mortis).
Kann mich bei OM nicht über Langeweile beklagen, wir spielen regelmäßig in Turnieren und Ligen mit und es sind immer Leute für Züge da.  ^^

Ansonsten macht mir AW nach wie vor durchaus auch noch im Random-PvP Spaß. Wobei ich aber auch auf den neuen Spielmodus Global Operations warte, der mit 0.18 kommen soll, da er sich abwechslungsreicher und actiongeladener spielt (auf dem Testserver) als Random PvP.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2016)

Heute wird in Armored Warfare Patch 0.18 aufgespielt:

Wartungsarbeiten - Update 0.18 | Armored Warfare - Official Website

Größte Neuerung im Patch dürfte der neue Spielmodus Global Operations sein, sowie eine Verbesserung der Fahreigenschaften von Radpanzern.

Freu mich schon darauf endlich Global Operations auf dem Liveserver spielen zu können, auf dem Testserver hat der Modus wirklich viel  mehr Spaß gemacht (als mMn.) nochmales Random PvP.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2017)

Unglaublich aber doch wahr, My.com hat es geschaft nach fast 6 Monaten mal Patch 0.19 zu veröffentlichen. 

Einfuhrung von Update 0.19 "Tanks Reloaded" | Armored Warfare - Official Website

Kernpunkte des Patches war eine komplette Überarbeitung der Balance, neue Karten und neue Panzer.
Ich weiß nicht was ich von der neuen Balance halten soll, ich finde sie nicht wirklich gut.
Grade MBTs performen jetzt gefühlt äußerst bescheiden, mag auch daran liegen das fast alle MBTs jetzt Flächen von 50 bis 75% der Front haben wo sie penetrierbar sind, völlig absurd wie groß die Weakspots da jetzt geworden sind und trotzdem gibt es schon wieder die ersten Leute die sich darüber beschweren das sie MBTs nicht frontal durchschlagen bekommen würden...


----------

